# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Propitkivanje roditeljskog "ne"

## RozaGroza

_Post i ostatak rasprave odvojeni s teme Može li se beba naučiti na ruke_ 


Međutim mislim da je glupo grozit se na ideju treniranja djece, ja treniram Š od kad je napunio 6 mjeseci i super nam ide. Naučio je "Ne", uz puno muke i upornosti, i sad u 80% slučajeva posluša kad mu ozbiljnijim tonom rečem što ne smije. Drugi trening je sjedanje. Od kad se počeo posjedati sam, krenuli smo sa tim da sjednemo na kauč i “pričamo”. Ono što sam želila postići sa tim jest da on u tim trenutcima ne treba nikakve dodatne stimulanse i zabavu (igračke ljude pse itd) osim sjedanja sa mamom/tatom i da nam da svu svoju pažnju i koncentraciju. Kasnije če nam to nadam se koristiti i kad budu važnije stvari u pitanju. Prvi dan smo jedva uspjeli 10 minuta, kenkao je, dizao se, htjeo mi čupat kosu itd itd. Svaki put bi ga vratila da sjedne pored mene i rekla Sjedni Š. Drugi dan još gori od prvog, zamalo sam odustala, neće pa neće, dosadna sam mu…ali sad, jedno 2 mjeseca nakon, mi sjedimo zajedno po pola sata na kauču, smijemo se, on priča tj pljucka i prducka, ja ponekad uzmem knjigu i čitam, on sjedi i gleda svaki moj pokret. Nakon nekih pola sata, uzmem ga pa se još malo ljubimo na kauču, i onda je trening gotov.

Meni je sama logika u glavi rekla da mi je najvažnije učiti dijete ove dvije stvari. “Ne” jer želim da me uvijek posluša kad mu to rečem (naravno svjesna sam da to neče biti uvijek),želim da ima potpuno povjerenje u mene, i da uopče niti ne preispituje to moje ne, jer ako mu je mama rekla Ne, znači da je to za njegovo najbolje, i nema ništa bolje što može u tom trenutku učiniti za sebe, nego poslušati me. Kasnije kad bude imao 13-14 valjda če krenut i prve vlastite odluke, al do tad meni je draže da me sluša i ne preispituje previše moje odluke.
A Sjedni jer bih voljela da se nauči strpljenju i koncentraciji. Neče mu uvijek u životu biti zabavno, a pola će života provest čekajući nešto, lakše je za njega i za mene da ga te stvari ne živciraju nego da se nauči tako reći sam zabaviti i biti miran. 

Raspisala sam se, al samo zato jer je spomenut trening djece u ovom nesretnom kontekstu vezanom za dijete iz čokoladinog posta.

----------


## tajuska

> Raspisala sam se, al samo zato jer je spomenut trening djece u ovom nesretnom kontekstu vezanom za dijete iz čokoladinog posta.


nisam ni ja protiv treninga (grozno zvuci ta rijec), ali u skladu s djetetovom dobi. i ja svoju ucim (ajd da se maknemo od rijeci trenira) da se igra - ona duuugo nije uopce htela nis s igrackama ili bilo kaj uzeti samo je htela biti sa mnom, al malo pomalo sam joj uporno davala i pocela je uzimati i igrati se (jos uvijek moram biti pored nje, ali tek da joj se nasmijem ili kimnem kad me pogleda ili dodam nekaj kaj bas nikako ne moze dohvatiti). ili sam je isto negdi sa 6 mjeseci pocela uciti da se u AS mora sjediti iako joj je dosadno (naime, kad sam skuzila da nije da ona u AS place jer se hoce maziti nego zato jer joj se jednostavno vise ne da, vise nije bilo milosti i vadenja van iz AS - da, da, ta sam.).

----------


## RozaGroza

Pa moram ti reč od kad smo krenuli s tim sjedanjem, puno je mirniji u AS. Iako nismo s tim imali nikad nekih velikih problema. Ono jaje ga je živciralo jer nas nije vidio, pa smo uzeli onu veliku AS 0-24 kg. Od tad je presretan!
A mi sa igračkama nemamo problem, iako ja mu to reduciram. Ima 2 igračke, loptu i jednog magarca medića. Kad mu to dosati, zamjenimo ih s druge dvije, al najčešče lopta uvijek pali, jer je obožava bacati  :Smile:  Sad je isto naučio vuči onu igračkicu koja svira kad se povuče, uh to je trenutno totalni hit!

----------


## Beti3

> “Ne” jer želim da me uvijek posluša kad mu to rečem (naravno svjesna sam da to neče biti uvijek),želim da ima potpuno povjerenje u mene, i da uopče niti ne preispituje to moje ne, jer ako mu je mama rekla  Ne, znači da je to za njegovo najbolje, i nema ništa bolje što može u tom trenutku učiniti za sebe, nego poslušati me. Kasnije kad bude imao 13-14 valjda če krenut i prve vlastite odluke, al do tad meni je draže da me sluša i ne preispituje previše moje odluke.


Tako se nadam da se nećeš razočarati u idućim godinama, ali tvoje će dijete itekako preispitivati svaki tvoj NE. 
Svaka generacija *mora* sve ponovo pokušati, i ti si sigurno. I svaka će ponovo učiti na vlastitim greškama.
Ali, uživaj dok je mali. Već prije drugog rođendana postaju vrlo odlučni u odgovaranju na mamin i tatin: NE! Tako da uglavnom roditelji počinju čuvati strogi NE za stvarno opasne situacije.
Ča se tiče sjedenja na miru neka ti druga mama priča o svom hodaču i sjedenju.
Bez brige, nauče djeca svoje roditelje kako treba s njima. :Love:

----------


## cherry

RozaGroza, ne razumijem ovu priču o treniranju strpljenja
možda ja nisam dovoljno sistematična, ali mi je strano unaprijed dijete 'trenirati'
jer će meni biti zgodno da u nekom trenutku mirno sjedi/sluša/hoda/whatever
možda nisam dobro shvatila - ali mi se učinilo da je tvoja priča kao oni savjeti,
ostavljaj je s drugima (bez stvarne potrebe) da se navikne
ili ne daj sisu kroz dan jer neće moći dojiti kad počneš raditi?
pa, pobogu, kad bude tako, bit će...

----------


## RozaGroza

*Cherry* svatko ima svoje načine i svatko želi određene stvari za svoje dijete - ja vjerovatno neke druge nego ti i obrnuto (hipotetski govorim). 
Zašto i kako ja več sada odgajam svoje djete nema veze sa mojim komodom, več sa onim što ja za njega želim, a želim između ostalog, i mislim da je prirodno, da u sebi ima to da sluša roditelje. To što ču ja imat ili nemat vremena za sjest i pročitat knjigu dok se on sam sa sobom zabavlja mi je jedno 600ta stvar na listi prioriteta, i nema veze s tim jel če meni nešto u datom momentu biti zgodno. I ne razumijem kako to da djete sluša roditelje može bit nešto za čim nema stvarne potrebe? 
I da, kao primjer, ja Š učim i na tutu. Možda je rano, možda nekome to nema smisla, možda če netko to protumačiti kao nešto što ja radim iz pukog komoda...so be it.

----------


## tajuska

> Inače, kada vas čitam, imam osjećaj da sam ja ili vrlo popustljiva u odgoju, ili imam super dobro dijete koje shvati i posluša moje NE ako je ozbiljno izgovoreno (uglavnom kada se radi o opasnim situacijama i vađenju robe iz ormara). 
> Svemu drugom se uči iz iskustva pa kada kažem da je nešto pec odmah posluša jer sam joj dopustila da proba vruće jelo ili vruću dršku šerpe (ne toliko vruće da bi se mogla ozbiljno opeći), kad je boc, zna da bode jer je isprobala bodljave stvari... 
> kad je počela silaziti s kreveta, naučili smo ju da to radi na ispravan način..
> stvari koje su joj apstraktne poput struje ni ne objašnjavam nego jednostavno zaštitim utičnice, maknem lampe s poda itd.
> vidim da su joj i dalje apstraktne fore poput razbit će se pa joj više ne dajem u ruke lomljive stvari i to je to


meni se to uopce ne cini popustljivo, cak dapace. 
otici cemo u ot, al sam kratko. meni se neda gubiti vrijeme na uciti moju malu da npr. ne dira vazu jer je nespretna i fora joj je bacati stvari na pod pa ju moze razbiti, a ostatak zivota ce najnormalnije u tu vazu stavljati cvijece ili kaj vec. dok ne postane dovoljno velika da moze barataiti vazom, vaza ce biti negdje pospremljena i mir...no svaka od nas kao sto je Roza rekla ima druge stvari koje su joj vazne. meni je recimo jako vazno da ona nauci s vremenom argumentirano propitivati tuda misljenja, stavove, ideje, ukljucivo i moje NE. meni bi bilo grozno da ona ama bas svako moje ne poslusa, zelim da me pita zasto ne i da da svoje razloge zasto bi trebalo biti DA ili sto li vec.

----------


## RozaGroza

Meni je OK da mi propitkuje moja Ne i moje odluke jer je to prirodno, ali mi je isto tako OK ako sam ja rekla Ne na nešto, suvislo i odgovorno kakva se nadam da jesam i ću bit kao majka, da posluša bez puno bunta i da ne gradi revolt prema onom što mu govorim. Nek me pita zašto Ne, al isto tako kad mu jasno objasnim, treba me poslušat i to je to.
Al ne mislim da neće biti izuzetaka kad ću vjerovatno regirati pogrešno, reći Ne kad bi zapravo bilo OK reći Da itd. Pa ne znam roditelja koji se ne grize svaki dan zbog neke krive odluke. Svi radimo greške, mislim da če posljedice tih mojih grešaka biti manje nego posljedice od neposlušnosti prema roditeljima. A kad naraste i bude imao 13-14-15 onda ćemo več zajednički donosit neke odluke.

----------


## RozaGroza

Da se nadovežem na to Ne još kratko znam da smo OT. Sigurna sam da dijete od 3-4 godine želi propitkivati sve, i kad mu se dozvoli da sve propitkuje ono više ne zna koje roditeljske odluke poslušati odmah koje ne, jer samo ne zna vidjeti važnost odluke i što stoji iza nje. I ako moje djete ima običaj propitkivati svako moje Ne, pa što kad se nalazimo u nekoj situaciji gdje je od krucijalne važnosti da reagira na Ne odmah, kao npr. na cesti gdje jure auta?

----------


## anchie76

Naravno da se neke odluke mogu propitkivati a neke ne mogu.  I obično to bude dano do znanja i načinom na koji smo ih prezentirali djetetu.

----------


## Anemona

RozaGroza, nisam uopće sigurna da sam te shvatila kako si naučila malo dijete da tvoje NE shvati ozbiljno. Imam dijete i okružena sam djecom, ali ne pada mi na pamet neka specijalna metoda, osim stvarnog života i djeteta koje kako raste shvaća sve više i više.
Meni je nekako bitnije stvoriti povjerenje između mene i djeteta, jasan i iskren odnos. Da dijete zna da kad mama nešto kaže, ne laže, da zna da mama uvijek napravi ono što je obećala.
Mislim da je netko več spomenuo,  u nekakvoj ranijoj dobi bi mi to značilo, ako sam djetetu rekla da se dolazim po njega u vrtić nakon što ruča, da se tad tamo pojavim, bez odgađanja.

Vidim na primjeru svojeg djetata i djece s kojom živim da oni razumiju i prihvaćaju NE sve više i više kako odrastaju. Ne smatram da bi tu trebalo biti nekih specijalnih problema.

Uglavnom, i dalje me zanima na koji način si svojem djetetu predočila da NE znači NE.

----------


## cvijeta73

> da reagira na Ne odmah, kao npr. na cesti gdje jure auta?


osobno, ni u kojem slučaju ne bih imala toliko povjerenje u svoj odgoj da ga testiram u ovakvim, krucijalnim situacijama. na cesti gdje jure auti vjerujem jedino čvrsto stegnutoj maloj ručici u mojoj velikoj ruci. 

inače se slažem s tobom. ja isto mislim da nema neke velike vajde od objašnjavanja dok su tako mali.
jer oni ne mogu shvatiti naše razloge - zašto ne smiju npr. skinuti čarape i hodati bosi po korzu. ne smiju zato što JA tako kažem. to je po meni, i najpoštenije objašnjenje, i često jedino koje drži vodu.  :Grin:

----------


## Anemona

> osobno, ni u kojem slučaju ne bih imala toliko povjerenje u svoj odgoj da ga testiram u ovakvim, krucijalnim situacijama. na cesti gdje jure auti vjerujem jedino čvrsto stegnutoj maloj ručici u mojoj velikoj ruci. 
> 
> inače se slažem s tobom. ja isto mislim da nema neke velike vajde od objašnjavanja dok su tako mali.
> jer oni ne mogu shvatiti naše razloge - zašto ne smiju npr. skinuti čarape i hodati bosi po korzu. ne smiju zato što JA tako kažem. to je po meni, i najpoštenije objašnjenje, i često jedino koje drži vodu.


Slažem se s tobom, ali i dalje mi nije jasno kako malom djetetu od 6 mjeseci prezentirati da je moje ne zakon. Znatiželjna sam i zanima me kako je to Roza postigla.

----------


## cherry

RozaGroza, oprosti ako pomalo dociram, nije zlobno  :Smile: 
naime, meni je simpatično što ti misliš kako ga navikavaš da te sluša i da te će on tebe od sada pa nadalje uvijek slušati
bez pogovora
možda se ja samo tako tješim, ali mene uvijek zabrine kad me sin krene slušati i onako, previše mi se pokoravati
tu mi uvijek nešto smrdi; i zaista, ispadne da nešto kompenzira, tipa da se osjeća krivim ili slično

da se razumijemo, ja sam poprilično dosljedna i stroga, ne dam se izmanipulirati, nema tog plača i bacanja po podu zbog kojeg ću ja promijeniti mišljenje (nekad sam i pretvrda, ali se učim, odnosno, moja mala, šarmantna kći mi daje lekcije)
i zaista, pitam se, kako jednom djetetu treba 10 'ne' i umjereni ispad bijesa da posluša, a drugo reagira na prvu...
trening, narav-moja, njihova, stav, ton glasa...
fakat nemam pojma
inače do 1. godine mog sina sam mislila da sve znam  :Wink:

----------


## anchie76

U toj dobi, to je stvarno neizvedivo, čak bih rekla da je to nerealno očekivanje.




> osobno, ni u kojem slučaju ne bih imala toliko povjerenje u svoj odgoj da ga testiram u ovakvim, krucijalnim situacijama. na cesti gdje jure auti vjerujem jedino čvrsto stegnutoj maloj ručici u mojoj velikoj ruci.


Apsolutno se slažem.  Nemaju oni osjećaj za te situacije (koliko kobne mogu biti) do neke kasnije dobi, tipa 6 godina.  Iako ja ni sada ne bi mogla staviti ruku u vatru da je moj 7,5 godišnjak apsolutno svjestan što udarac autom može sve prouzročiti.

----------


## RozaGroza

Pa več sam bila napisala, ko budala govorim i ponavljam Ne po sto puta, pa vadim rukicu iz kreme i Ne, pa opet Ne pa opet vadim rukicu iz kreme, al moje Ne zvuči puno drugačije od ostalih riječi koje mu upučujem. Inače je sve la-la-land i zvučim lagano ko teletabis (a i izgledam tako) a kad rečem Ne to zvuči ozbiljno i zbunim ga iskreno, pogleda me u čuđenju, i nakon nekog vremena je skontao da kad rečem Ne treba stati i prestati raditi to što trenutno radi (to ne uspijeva uvijek - pogotovo ne kad me popiški dok ga presvlačim).

----------


## RozaGroza

> RozaGroza, oprosti ako pomalo dociram, nije zlobno 
> naime, meni je simpatično što ti misliš kako ga navikavaš da te sluša i da te će on tebe od sada pa nadalje uvijek slušati
> bez pogovora
> možda se ja samo tako tješim, ali mene uvijek zabrine kad me sin krene slušati i onako, previše mi se pokoravati
> tu mi uvijek nešto smrdi; i zaista, ispadne da nešto kompenzira, tipa da se osjeća krivim ili slično
> 
> da se razumijemo, ja sam poprilično dosljedna i stroga, ne dam se izmanipulirati, nema tog plača i bacanja po podu zbog kojeg ću ja promijeniti mišljenje (nekad sam i pretvrda, ali se učim, odnosno, moja mala, šarmantna kći mi daje lekcije)
> i zaista, pitam se, kako jednom djetetu treba 10 'ne' i umjereni ispad bijesa da posluša, a drugo reagira na prvu...
> trening, narav-moja, njihova, stav, ton glasa...
> ...


Pa ne mislim ja da če on sad naučit pa ga više nikad neču trebat "trenirati"...on zaboravi nakon 2 dana ako ne ponavljam svaki dan po pedeset puta! Ja mislim da je to on-going proces koji nikad ne prestaje. Al je lakše ako se krene prije sigurno, djete se prije navikne na to da sluša. A ako odustanem sa 2 godine, ili mislim sa njegove 2 da je sad to to i odgojila sam perfektno djete, pa nakon 3 dana ču imat malog Pucka koji sve radi po svom i ne šljivi pet posto što ja kažem.

A iskreno, meni nešto  smrdi kad ja vidim da je djete autoritet roditeljima i da su si frendovi. I stvarno su rijetka djeca koja su neka extra pokorna, svako djete je mali vražičak i tako i treba biti, ali imaš poslušnijih i manje poslušnijih. Ja bi da je moje djete u ovoj prvoj kategoriji. Da sam od sebe zna kad je napravio nešto loše i ispriča se sa Oprosti, da zna kada treba reči Hvala, ili Molim, ili Izvolite. A ne da ja moram nad njim ko vještica strepit i govorit svako malo: Kako se reče!? 

E jesam OT čovječe....

----------


## Anemona

> Pa več sam bila napisala, ko budala govorim i ponavljam Ne po sto puta, pa vadim rukicu iz kreme i Ne, pa opet Ne pa opet vadim rukicu iz kreme, al moje Ne zvuči puno drugačije od ostalih riječi koje mu upučujem. Inače je sve la-la-land i zvučim lagano ko teletabis (a i izgledam tako) a kad rečem Ne to zvuči ozbiljno i zbunim ga iskreno, pogleda me u čuđenju, i nakon nekog vremena je skontao da kad rečem Ne treba stati i prestati raditi to što trenutno radi (to ne uspijeva uvijek - pogotovo ne kad me popiški dok ga presvlačim).


Mislim da tako večina nas radi, ali to nije garancija ničeg.
Mislila sam da imaš neku drugačiju metodu.

Ja sam ozbiljno i odrješito ne rezervirala za po život opasne situacije i kad je u pitanju neka stvarno opasna ili neželjena situacija. 
Npr. kad malo dijete posegne za nožem, kad krene prema vručem,... (bubam sad bezveze), a kod nekih "li - la" situacija pokušavam ne koristiti ne, nego imam prostora za objašnjenje.
Kod opasnih je prvo gromoglasno ne, pa kasnije objašnjenje.
Mislim da svako dijete kuži kad mama misli ozbiljno, nije to ništa novo.

----------


## Anemona

Što se tiče molim, hvala, izvoli, oprosti,... dijete to samo savlada ako čuje da njegova okolina to koristi.
Moj trogodišnjak bez ikakvih problema u svakodnevnom razgovoru rabi te riječi, a nikad ga nismo tome specijalno učili, samo treba primjerom pokazati.

----------


## tajuska

> Pa več sam bila napisala, ko budala govorim i ponavljam Ne po sto puta, pa vadim rukicu iz kreme i Ne, pa opet Ne pa opet vadim rukicu iz kreme, al moje Ne zvuči puno drugačije od ostalih riječi koje mu upučujem. Inače je sve la-la-land i zvučim lagano ko teletabis (a i izgledam tako) a kad rečem Ne to zvuči ozbiljno i zbunim ga iskreno, pogleda me u čuđenju, i nakon nekog vremena je skontao da kad rečem Ne treba stati i prestati raditi to što trenutno radi (to ne uspijeva uvijek - pogotovo ne kad me popiški dok ga presvlačim).


moja je prije par dana uspela dohvatiti nekakvo labelo i skroz joj je super. nakon kaj je skuzila kak da ga otvori sam jednostavno izvadila samu mast van, a kutijicu joj pustila nek se zabavlja. druga opcija mi je bila pospremiti labelo izvan domasaja. mozda sam ja prelijena, netko je negdje napisao da umjesto da odgajamo nosimo. pa mozda ja umjesto da odgajam sklanjam stvari koje nisu za nju  :Grin:  u svakom slucaju ko i Anemona NE i odreden ton glasa "cuvam" za velike stvari. kao kad se hoce okrenuti na trbuh na prematalici....

mislim da nam treba nekakav topic o NE  :Smile:

----------


## tajuska

> zašto ne smiju npr. skinuti čarape i hodati bosi po korzu. ne smiju zato što JA tako kažem. to je po meni, i najpoštenije objašnjenje, i često jedino koje drži vodu.


joj. ja sam jos uvijek nadobudna pa zivim u nadi da taj argument necu upotrebljavati

 :Saint:

----------


## RozaGroza

> moja je prije par dana uspela dohvatiti nekakvo labelo i skroz joj je super. nakon kaj je skuzila kak da ga otvori sam jednostavno izvadila samu mast van, a kutijicu joj pustila nek se zabavlja. druga opcija mi je bila pospremiti labelo izvan domasaja. mozda sam ja prelijena, netko je negdje napisao da umjesto da odgajamo nosimo. pa mozda ja umjesto da odgajam sklanjam stvari koje nisu za nju  u svakom slucaju ko i Anemona NE i odreden ton glasa "cuvam" za velike stvari. kao kad se hoce okrenuti na trbuh na prematalici....
> 
> mislim da nam treba nekakav topic o NE


A vidjet ćemo,možda sam ja samo big dreamer, pa brijem, pričat čemo opet nakon par godina  :Wink: 

Definitivno nam treba topic o NE!

----------


## tajuska

> A vidjet ćemo,možda sam ja samo big dreamer, pa brijem, pričat čemo opet nakon par godina 
> 
> Definitivno nam treba topic o NE!


nekak imam filing da cemo se jos duuugo druziti na rodinom forumu, samo u novim dobnim skupinama :D

----------


## cvijeta73

> joj. ja sam jos uvijek nadobudna pa zivim u nadi da taj argument necu upotrebljavati


ajde da vidimo kako bi ti trogodišnjakinji objasnila da ne može skinuti čarape i cipele i bosa hodat po korzu. 
pustila ju?
možda to i bih, ali recimo da idemo na rođendan i da noge trebaju biti čiste.  :Laughing: 
hladno je, blać truć - njoj nije hladno.
ja želim, blać truć, juul, - pada u vodu jer je njen odgovor, ali JA ne želim. i zašto bi moja želja, u konačnici, bila važnija od njene želje?

----------


## Anemona

> joj. ja sam jos uvijek nadobudna pa zivim u nadi da taj argument necu upotrebljavati


Također, ne volim argument _zato jer ja tako kažem_.
Volim objasniti i uvijek sam za pojašnjenje. Kao što sam rekla, u opasnim situacijama, prvo ide NEEEE i odmicanje od situacije (ako treba), onda slijedi pojašnjenje. Kod bezazlenijih situacija, kao što je npr. to bosonogo bauljanje, prvo objasnim zašto ne smije danas kad je hladno, mokro,... hodati bos.

----------


## Anemona

> ajde da vidimo kako bi ti trogodišnjakinji objasnila da ne može skinuti čarape i cipele i bosa hodat po korzu. 
> pustila ju?
> možda to i bih, ali recimo da idemo na rođendan i da noge trebaju biti čiste. 
> hladno je, blać truć - njoj nije hladno.
> ja želim, blać truć, juul, - pada u vodu jer je njen odgovor, ali JA ne želim. i zašto bi moja želja, u konačnici, bila važnija od njene želje?


Sad vidim da si upala dok sam odgovarala.
Da se ne skužimo krivo, jasno da je moja riječ zadnja, to i je po meni bit granica, da se zna tko je dijete, a tko roditelj.
Ali ja volim da je to argumentirano, a ne da je moje: _zato jer ja tako kažem_. 
Dakle u bosonogom slučaju. Objašnjenje, jednom, dva puta uz upozorenje (ako se ne obuješ, idemo smjesta doma).
Onda ili slijedi obuvanje, ili ga dignem i nosim doma, nakon čega se odmah obuje.  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

> zašto ne smije danas kad je hladno, mokro,... hodati bos.


ja

----------


## Anemona

A ne znam koliko mu je glupo ili ne, meni je važnije da mu dam argument (glup ili ne) nego da odrežem, jer ja tako kažem. Pa si onda dijete misli, a koji si ti faktor???
Što se tiče bosonogosti, moj je argument takav, ne možeš hodati, jer je vani hladno i pada kiša da se ne razboliš. Bosi hodamo kad je jako toplo i sunčano. I to je to.

----------


## Anemona

> ja


Izgleda da si uspjela editirati dok sam ti odgovarala na post.  :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

Marko često propituje moje odluke, zna se i ne složit s njima, traži kompromise i to mi je normalno.To radim i ja  drugima.

----------


## vertex

Mislim se da li da uopće pišem, kad nemam baš bog zna što lijepo za reći, ali ipak hoću. Meni se stvarno stegne srce na pomisao da se bebu od nekoliko mjeseci uči da pola sata mirno sjedi. 
Roza, mislim da pristupaš odgoju iz pozicije *straha*. Uglavnom si motivirana time da ne želiš da ti jednog dana dijete ispadne na ovaj ili onaj način loše. Nije prvi put da to primjećujem, pa evo, sad sam odlučila nešto i napisati, jer mi se čini da to poprilično daje ton tvom odgoju. Iz mog iskustva, kad djelujemo iz straha, donosimo loše odluke, biramo krive pristupe i propuštamo vidjeti bitne stvari i staviti na njih naglasak. To je iz iskustva mojih pogrešaka s našom djecom, pa onda onih moga muža, pa onda i mog promatranja roditeljevanja ljudi oko mene.
Razumijem da nisi ti tema, i naravno da ne očekujem da ikome podnosiš račune, ali ja sam imala potrebu to napisati, a i tiče se teme. Mislim da je slušanje bez pogovora potpuno nebitna stvaka, odnosno da je promašeno to postaviti kao jedan od odgojnih prioriteta. Slušanje u bitnim stvarima proizlazi iz prisnog odnosa roditelja i djece i iz toga da se roditelj postavlja kao onaj koji vodi i uči, a u nebitnim stvarima je nebitno slušaju li bez pogovora. Zašto i bi, imaju svoje pametne glave i neka misle njima i neka vode dijalog s nama odraslima. 
Napominjem još, iako je poslušnost jako nisko na mojoj osobnoj ljestvici odgojnih ciljeva, djeca mi izvrsno funkcioniraju u vrtiću i školi - miljama su daleko od raspuštenosti. Ovo pišem da se ne bi zaključilo da su to djeca oko koje se titra i koja zahtijevaju posebne tretmane koje im samo mama može pružiti. Naprotiv, rekla bih da su vrijedni i doprinoseći članovi zajednice  :Grin:  , a to kažu i drugi odrasli uključeni u njihov odgoj.

----------


## anchie76

vertex kao i obično - u sridu  :Smile:

----------


## tajuska

> ajde da vidimo kako bi ti trogodišnjakinji objasnila da ne može skinuti čarape i cipele i bosa hodat po korzu. 
> pustila ju?
> možda to i bih, ali recimo da idemo na rođendan i da noge trebaju biti čiste. 
> hladno je, blać truć - njoj nije hladno.
> ja želim, blać truć, juul, - pada u vodu jer je njen odgovor, ali JA ne želim. i zašto bi moja želja, u konačnici, bila važnija od njene želje?


Eo Anemona je umjesto mene, jel se to vazi?  :Wink:

----------


## *mamica*

S obzirom na to da sam prošla odgoj gdje je roditeljsko "ne" - "ne" koje se ne smije propitkivati i gdje se roditelji moraju slušati bez pogovora, znam kakve posljedice to ostavlja na dijete i koliko se s time borim i danas. 

Osobno, jako želim da moje dijete bude dijete puno samopouzdanja, samopoštovanja, da razmišlja svojom glavom i da propitkuje ne - i moje, i ono od odgajateljice i učiteljice...

Kao što je anchie rekla, ja svojim tonom glasa i načinom prezentacije vrlo jasno izgovaram svoje "ne". I ne trošim to "ne" uzalud. Trošim ga na one stvari gdje nema kompromisa. Mene moje dijete može i tada propitati, može nastaviti ispitivati moje granice, ali ja ću je vrlo strogo maknuti odatle. Vrlo često ona moj "ne" posluša otprve (ima nepunih 15 mj., vjerujem da će se i to u budućnosti mijenjati), ponekad namjerno nastavi raditi ono što sam joj zabranila. Ja je samo maknem odatle i ona mirno ode dalje. Dosljednost je ključna stvar.

I iako je nikada nisam trenirala da mirno sjedi, ona sama od sebe vrlo često samo želi sjediti u mom naručju ili pored mene i zna tako sjediti i po sat vremena. Dakle, rekla bih da je to prije karakter djeteta. 

Mislim da je dijete poslušno onom roditelju koji mu iskazuje poštovanje, roditelju koji ima mjeru i osjećaj kada treba biti prijatelj, a kada autoritet i "nadređeni", roditelju koji gradi svoj odnos na povjerenju. Eto, mislim da poslušnost ima veze s time, a ne sa treniranjem. 

I ne želim biti ta koja će "usmjeravati" svoje dijete tamo gdje ja mislim da ono treba biti i ići. Želim osluškivati i upoznavati svoje dijete, pratiti njegov ritam i, kada je ono u nedoumici ili, ne daj Bože, na stranputici, onda nastupa moja korektivna roditeljska uloga.

----------


## BebaBeba

Ja mojoj jednogodišnjakinji pokušavam uvijek objasniti zbog čega nešto ne smije i ne vikati. Neznam koliko ona objašnjenja shvaća ali čini mi se da me prije posluša ako joj objasnim razlog nego ako joj samo kažem "Ne". Iznimka su naravno opasne situacije primjerice kad krene prema vrućoj pećnici ili prema utičnici! E onda dreknem na nju onako pošteno da se poprilično trgne i mogla bi reći i uplaši, ali joj uvijek objasnim zbog čega sam vikala. 
Još je jako mala, ali mogu slobodno reći da me u 90% situacija, pogotovo onih s kojima se već susretala, posluša. Za ubuduće... Bumo vidli!

----------


## RozaGroza

> Mislim se da li da uopće pišem, kad nemam baš bog zna što lijepo za reći, ali ipak hoću. Meni se stvarno stegne srce na pomisao da se bebu od nekoliko mjeseci uči da pola sata mirno sjedi. 
> Roza, mislim da pristupaš odgoju iz pozicije *straha*.


Ma ne treba ti se srce stezat jer zaista nema razloga, moje je djete sretno, zadovoljno i voljeno preko granica mogučeg. 
Samo mi odgovori zašto je tako strašno to da moj sin samnom sjedi pola sata na kauču? Ne znam kako ti to zamišljaš; kao da sam mu vezala zatvorsku kuglu oko noge, šibam ga i vičem na njega?

Ja za razliku od Mamice nisam imala nikakve roditeljske kontrole, propitkivala sam svaku njihovu odluku i konstantno dolazila do zaključka da nisu u pravu i da ja znam najbolje. Najiskrenije takav stav mi je u životu donosio samo probleme; i dan danas, nakon što sam kao shvatila koji je uzrok svemu, i dalje imam problema sa samo kontrolom, koncentracijom, autoritetima...i gazilijon drugih stvari. Da me sada pitaju što bi da je bilo drugačije u mom životu - osim očitog, najviše od svega bi htjela da su mi roditelji bili stroži, da su mi uveli red, da sam imala neku disciplinu, jednostavno da nisu bili (kršitelj koda)ijevski uvjereni da je sve cool i super...

Možda me je strah da ne ponovim iste greške koje su radili moji roditelji, možda...

----------


## BebaBeba

Roza Groza, meni je zapravo bas super ako tvoj sin ima volje sjesti s tobom na kauč i razgovarati s tobom! Kod nas je moguće mirno sjedenje na kauču točnije u mom krilu samo i jedino ako čitamo slikovnice. A to traje uvrh glave 10-15 minuta, i mislim da je to normalno pošto zbilja od jednogodišnje curice nemogu očekivati da neznam ni ja koliko dugo bude koncentrirana na nešto. Zapravo mislim da je zanju i tih 10-ak minuta veliki uspjeh s obzirom na to da je non stop u pokretu.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Izgleda da si uspjela editirati dok sam ti odgovarala na post.


htjela editirati, ali nisam uspjela, to je tako kad forumiraš tamo gdje ne bih trebala  :Grin: 

ma ovo moje je više onako, filozofski, rekli bismo.
naravno da i ja kažem svoje objašnjenje, ali, na kraju krajeva - u većini slučajeva, to objašnjenje - nije prihvatljivo. 
ovo što ti kažeš - moja je zadnja, to ti je u stvari isto - zato što ja kažem. ne iz prve, ali iz pete.  :Grin: 

inače, ako s nečim nemam problema, onda je to s propitivanjem roditeljskog NE. to mi sasvim solidno ide. 
i, zadovoljna sam da je tako. tu potpisujem vertex. 

nekad se NE pretvori i u DA, nekad ostane NE, a kad se istroše svi argumenti (ovdje govorim i iz perspektive mame devetogodišnjaka), ostaje ono - moja je zadnja.

----------


## kajsa

> ..... Kasnije kad bude imao 13-14 valjda če krenut i prve vlastite odluke, al do tad meni je draže da me sluša i ne preispituje previše moje odluke....


Ja razmišljam totalno suprotno od RG.
Želim da dijete nauči donositi odluke i razmišljati svojom glavom do 13-te godine.

----------


## Tashunica

> Ja razmišljam totalno suprotno od RG.
> Želim da dijete nauči donositi odluke i razmišljati svojom glavom do 13-te godine.


 slažem se s kajsom.
meni je drago kada moja 14-godišnjakinja pokaže da razmišlja svojom glavom i da me svojim argumentima uvjeri da moje ne pretvorimo u da.

roza ja ne razumijem tvoje razloge i potpisat ću post od vertex.

----------


## RozaGroza

> Ja razmišljam totalno suprotno od RG.
> Želim da dijete nauči donositi odluke i razmišljati svojom glavom do 13-te godine.


Djete je sposobno donositi odluke valjda od prvih 3-4 mjeseca života, nije u tome uopče stvar. Al nisam nekako za debatu na ovu temu jer nema tu nekih velikih mudrovanja, svatko ima svoje metode, sigurno ih neču mjenjati jer se netko sa mnom ne slaže a ni ta druga osoba ih neče mjenjat jer ču je ja "prosvjetlit".

Ukratko, važno mi je da me djete sluša i da poštuje moje odluke, da je to slušanje posljedica povjerenja i ljubavi koja vlada u našem odnosu, još više od toga važno mi je da je sretan, vedar i pozitivan, i da se osječa siguran uz svoje roditelje.. Važno mi je da nauči donosti svoje odluke, ali dok god je on djete i dok god sam ja ta koja je glavna, iskusnija i pametnija, važne odluke če bit na meni sviđalo se to njemu ili ne, jer na kraju krajeva SVE što radim u životu je za njegovo dobro, greške koje se poktradu će nadam se biti manje utjecajne po njegovu osobnost i razvoj. 
To što moje dijete od 7 mjeseci sa mnom sjedi na kauču po pola sata nije nešto za čim bi se trebala potezat nekakva debata jer nije to ništa spektakularno, samo mama i sin koji zajedno sjede i vole se...

----------


## boa

Meni je zanimljiv ovaj način od RozeGroze. Da sam ja znala prije za takovo učenje mirnog sjedenja i da sam probala možda bi moje cure danas mogle sjediti na miru 5-10min. Ovako su ekstra živahne i ekstra samosvijesne koje rade po svom (dok ne graknem i ostavim glasnice). Možda bih ja danas manje vikala a one bile mirnije. Samo možda...

----------


## koksy

Na zadnjem roditeljskom u vrticu tete su nam pripremile nekoliko radionica. Izmedu ostalog nasumicno su nas stavile u parove, okrenule licem u lice,  jedan je bio DA drugi NE. Zadatak je bio da svatko samo sa da ili ne uvjeri onog drugog da je bas on u pravu. Istina, u pocetku je bilo malo smijesno nepoznatoj osobi u lice govorit NE pedeset puta ali vrlo brzo smo mi to shvatili ozbiljno. Nakon otprilike 2-3 minute postalo je frustrirajuce jer nije smjelo bit vikanja, samo cvrsto, jasno i glasno izrazavanje. 
Poanta sveg je bila (bar mislim da sam dobro shvatila) da mi bolje shvatimo svoje trogodisnjake tj. njihovu frustraciju kad im se nesto zabrani bez objasnjavanja. Kad to nase "ne" postane bas ono sto je netko gore napisao "zato sto JA tako kazem".

Kod nas se takav odgoj ne primjenjuje, iako jako dobro razumijem sta Roza zeli rec tj. postic. Ja sam imala tu srecu pa mi je dijete, ajmo to tako reci, poslusno. Jasno ima on svoje ispade i tantrume. Zna i na moje "ne" odogvorit sa "hocuuuu!" Ali, na cesti ce mi uvijek dat ruku, nikad nece dirat noz niti nesto vruce, iako imam zastite na uticnicama nikad nije gurao ni prste ni nista u njih.... Da ne nabrajam dalje... Uglavnom, ja mislim, a eto mozda i grijesim, da sam to postigla bas zbog dosljednosti dok je jos bio mali, kao Rozin Š. Ponekad je i plakao i ljutio se i nije htio ni poslusat objasnjenje niti mi dat da ga zagrlim ali nakon sto sam 50 puta ponovila da se nesto ne smije to je bilo to, te se ne smije! I tocka! Dosljedna sam do boli! I nije mi zao, jer vidim da mi bezgranicno vjeruje a to mi je najbitnije. Puno sam radila po onoj knjizi_ Najsretnije dijete u kvartu_. Bas mi je puno pomogla i svaki put kad sam zaglavila procitala bi ju opet i opet.
Kazne ima, vracamo se doma ako hoce hodat bos po snijegu, bacam u smece autice koje namjerno baca u zid, gasim crtic ako bezvezno vristi samo zato sto vidi da me izluduje, dobije i ignore tretman... Ali sam postigla ono sto sam htjela, moje "ne" je stvarno NE! To sta on voza baku i dedu to je vec njihov problem...

----------


## vertex

> Ma ne treba ti se srce stezat jer zaista nema razloga, moje je djete sretno, zadovoljno i voljeno preko granica mogučeg. 
> Samo mi odgovori zašto je tako strašno to da moj sin samnom sjedi pola sata na kauču? Ne znam kako ti to zamišljaš; kao da sam mu vezala zatvorsku kuglu oko noge, šibam ga i vičem na njega?


Ja to zamišljam točno onako kako si ti to opisala, dalje od toga ne idem u zamišljanju. Vidim da ga jako voliš i štoviše, da si jako brižna i da ulažeš puno truda u njegov odgoj. Isto tako, mislim da griješiš, i to iz straha. 

Forum za mene jest mjesto učenja i preispitivanja. Zbog pisanja nekih ljudi sam puno puta samu sebe preispitala i napravila neke dobre pomake. Kad bih mislila da je ovo mjesto gdje svak piše svoje, a nitko nikoga ne pokušava čuti, onda baš ne bih imala interesa biti tu. 

Meni je ok u toj bebastoj dobi počet postavljat neke temelje. Ok mi je reći djetetu ozbiljno ne kad te ugrize, a ne se razdragano nasmijati, na primjer, jer ima tako slatke oštre zubiće. Ok mi je počet ga učiti da postoji jedan koncept zvan disciplina, koji će jednog dana dobit na važnosti.

----------


## mlukacin

Kod nas nikad nije primjenjivan NE bez objašnjenja, osim u situacijama kakve je Anemona već opisala...
Mislim da je najvažnije u cijeloj ovoj priči naučiti kako reći NE, i taj NE ne koristiti 500 puta dnevno jer vrlo brzo izgubi smisao... i postaje frustrijajuć! Koksy je to super rekla s vježbom iz vrića, to smo i mi radili prošle godine.
Ajde probajte izgovoriti rijeć "vrata" bar 20 puta za redom, već 15 put ta riječ će izgubiti smisao.. postat će samo hrpa slova; isto tako je i za NE.
Naravno imam i ja svoje ispade tipa "Zato kaj sam ja tak rekla" (ta mi je nadjraža :Smile: ) al samo zato jer sam prije te rečenice objašnjavala već 100 puta.
Isto tako, moram napomenuti, da moji klinci od 3 i 4 godine mogu mirno sjediti u restoranu i pojesti ručak, da si znaju naručiti kaj budu pili, riječi Oprosti, Hvala, Izvoli, Nema na čemu su nam svakodnevno na repertoaru bez ikakvog posebnog učenja jer to uče od nas roditelja i kako se mm i ja odnosimo jedan prema drugome i prema drugim prijateljima, kumovima, dedama, bakama...

----------


## mlukacin

I samo još nešto, sin koji ima 4 godine vrlo dobro objašnja sve što sam i ja njemu objašnjavala... zašto ne gurati prste u utičnicu, zašto ne biti sam u kupaonici, zašto ne dirati wc školjku ili peć ili se penjati na kuhinju ili ne hodati bos... On se toliko brine oko svoje najmlađe seke, ima 8 mj., da ja ni sama ne vjerujem, miče joj sve sitne igračke... Evo danas je ona nekako došla do malih legaća, T. je dojiruo, uzeo joj kockicu iz usta i počeo govoriti da to ne smije stavljati u usta jer bi se mogla udaviti i nebi više bila s nama... Kad to vidim i čujem, znam da nisam pogriješila, da sam ga naučila da razmišlja svojom glavom i da to prosljedi dalje

----------


## SikaPika

Uh, od svih ovih postova sam morala otići po čokoladu iako sam si sto puta rekla NE, nemoj, to ti nije...

Uglavnom. Sears odlično govori o tom NE u knjizi Disciplina - NE gubi smisao ako se koristi za sve, odnosno izjednačuje primjerice Ne na cestu! i Ne stavljaj knjigu u usta! Pravo NE treba čuvati za zasita opasne situacije (iako se slažem s Cvijetom kada kaže da je najsigurnija kada je djetetova ručica u njezinoj pri prelasku ceste...), a na sve ostalo upozoravati drugačijim izrazima: prljavo, oštro (boc, boc), vruće (pec, pec), opasno ili rečenicama poput: Mašo, to se ne smije dirati jer... ili To nije za Mašu. 

E sad, WC školjka. Naravno da joj ne dopustim da ju dira i brlja po dasci, ali kako da ju maknem od školjke kada se ona u kupaonici pridržava za nju. Dođe za mnom u kupaonicu, ja perem zube, ona gleda i uhvati se za školjku (poklopljenu). Ja kažem prljavo, ne diraj, a ona me zbedirano gleda, kao, mama želi da ja padnem  :Wink: . 

A što se tiče mirnog sjedenja. Ne znam... To mi je malo... M. sjedi (ne mirno) uz mene dok čitamo slikovnice i mirno stoji uz sudoper (brlja po vodi, gricka povrće...) dok kuham. 
Što vi radite dok oni tako mirno sjede? Moram priznati da je meni bed, ne znam, čitati knjigu dok malo dijete sjedi pored mene i želi moju pažnju. Ok, moja je cura još mala (14 mjeseci) i ne zna se sama zaigrati na duže vrijeme, ali mene strašno izluđuje kada MM bude s njom i onda upali TV (rijetko to radi, ali me svejedno izluđuje), a ona čeprka po igračkama, glavinja okolo dok on gleda TV i površno komunicira s njom. Kada imam slobodnog vremena (znači, kada ne kuham, ne spremam, ne idem u trgovinu, ne perem suđe, ne pečem kolače, vješam veš..., a što sve radim s njom i u čemu mi ona svesrdno "pomaže" i u tome uživa), onda se igram s njom, bilo unutra, bilo vani. Čak imam grižnju savjesti da se ne igram dovoljno (recimo, MM ju je naučio kako hraniti i previti bebu i slične fore koje ja ne stignem).

----------


## Anemona

> Mislim se da li da uopće pišem, kad nemam baš bog zna što lijepo za reći, ali ipak hoću. Meni se stvarno stegne srce na pomisao da se bebu od nekoliko mjeseci uči da pola sata mirno sjedi. 
> Roza, mislim da pristupaš odgoju iz pozicije *straha*. Uglavnom si motivirana time da ne želiš da ti jednog dana dijete ispadne na ovaj ili onaj način loše. Nije prvi put da to primjećujem, pa evo, sad sam odlučila nešto i napisati, jer mi se čini da to poprilično daje ton tvom odgoju. Iz mog iskustva, kad djelujemo iz straha, donosimo loše odluke, biramo krive pristupe i propuštamo vidjeti bitne stvari i staviti na njih naglasak. To je iz iskustva mojih pogrešaka s našom djecom, pa onda onih moga muža, pa onda i mog promatranja roditeljevanja ljudi oko mene.
> Razumijem da nisi ti tema, i naravno da ne očekujem da ikome podnosiš račune, ali ja sam imala potrebu to napisati, a i tiče se teme. Mislim da je slušanje bez pogovora potpuno nebitna stvaka, odnosno da je promašeno to postaviti kao jedan od odgojnih prioriteta. Slušanje u bitnim stvarima proizlazi iz prisnog odnosa roditelja i djece i iz toga da se roditelj postavlja kao onaj koji vodi i uči, a u nebitnim stvarima je nebitno slušaju li bez pogovora. Zašto i bi, imaju svoje pametne glave i neka misle njima i neka vode dijalog s nama odraslima. 
> Napominjem još, iako je poslušnost jako nisko na mojoj osobnoj ljestvici odgojnih ciljeva, djeca mi izvrsno funkcioniraju u vrtiću i školi - miljama su daleko od raspuštenosti. Ovo pišem da se ne bi zaključilo da su to djeca oko koje se titra i koja zahtijevaju posebne tretmane koje im samo mama može pružiti. Naprotiv, rekla bih da su vrijedni i doprinoseći članovi zajednice  , a to kažu i drugi odrasli uključeni u njihov odgoj.


Slažem se.

----------


## tajuska

> Što vi radite dok oni tako mirno sjede? Moram priznati da je meni bed, ne znam, čitati knjigu dok malo dijete sjedi pored mene i želi moju pažnju. Ok, moja je cura još mala (14 mjeseci) i ne zna se sama zaigrati na duže vrijeme, ali mene strašno izluđuje kada MM bude s njom i onda upali TV (rijetko to radi, ali me svejedno izluđuje), a ona čeprka po igračkama, glavinja okolo dok on gleda TV i površno komunicira s njom.


joj, to i ja radim ponekad. ima trenutaka kad se ona "igra" sto uglavnom znaci da neki predmet malo gura u usta, pa baca, pa uzima pa gura u usta, i kad mi se cini ni da joj ne trebam u smislu aktivnog sudjelovanja. vise da sam tamo, provjeri to ona svako malo i nastavi dalje. meni se cini i dosta vazno da se ona "zna" sama igrati, a i zelim da sama otkriva nacine sto se s pojedinim stvarima moze raditi. naravno kad mislim da hoce da ja sudjelujem ili kad ne zna sta bi onda se igram s njom. a sad jel bas ful dobro citam znakove....

----------


## petarpan

Ja bih i rukama i nogama potpisala oba vertexina posta..I potpisujem.
No, jedno me zbunjuje- nije mi jasna postavka RozeGroze (zato što ona u mojoj glavi kao takva ne postoji, pa bih voljela čuti objašnjenje, za ozbiljno)- ako slušanje treba biti posljedica povjerenja i ljubavi, čemu je potreban "trening"?

----------


## Anemona

> Ja bih i rukama i nogama potpisala oba vertexina posta..I potpisujem.
> No, jedno me zbunjuje- nije mi jasna postavka RozeGroze (zato što ona u mojoj glavi kao takva ne postoji, pa bih voljela čuti objašnjenje, za ozbiljno)- ako slušanje treba biti posljedica povjerenja i ljubavi, čemu je potreban "trening"?


To i mene zanima, jer meni jedno na neki način isključuje drugo.

----------


## RozaGroza

Prvo ne kužim što ste se svi uhvatili te riječi trening!? Tako se ja izražavam, ja treniram i sebe, i djete, i muža i psa...ne znam koja bi vas druga riječ zadovoljila pa da nju koristim?

I daj mi recite, jeli bi mene stvarno trebala peči savjest ako ja sjedim na kauču sa djetetom, čitam neku knjigu i pijem čaj, on se igra il sa nekom igračkom tipa loptom ili sam sa sobom ili gleda u Rozu kako hvata muhe, radi što god več, ali je miran i čini se da mu je super jer se smije i guguče?? Ja ne znam stvarno što tu ima loše? Ja ni inače nisam neka mama koja pjeva pjesmice ili tepa, nikad nisam bila takva. Sa mnom čita prave knjige - ne koristimo one dječje, sluša priče, ide u šetnje par puta dnevno i miriše razne biljke, dodiruje listove, zaljeva vrt i igra se sa vodom, igra se sa psom....i da volim činjenicu da može sjedati na miru tih pola sata jer mi to pokazuje da je sretan vesel i zadovoljan, nema potrebnu konstantno imat neke igračke oko sebe, nema potrebu za konstantnim nosanjem, uživa sjedajuči i gledajuči svijet oko sebe. 
A i moj sin kao i sva druga djeca voli akciju, voli puzati, skakati, dizati se, samo što nije prohodao! Voli kad mu tata svaki dan svira gitaru po par sati obožava sam svirati klavijature (iako mene od toga hvata glavobolja), voli plivati, voli sjedati u hranilici i bacat okolo kašicu, nekad vrišti, nekad urliče iz petnih žila, nekad toliko jako puca od smijeha da imam feeling da če se zagušiti; nije nikakva ameba koja sjedi mirno satima i šuti. Extra je aktivan i vesel. Ali ima sad več rutinu, da u danu pola sata sjedi sa mamom i miruje. 
I eto espjeli ste me ipak uvuči u priču i na kraju se objašnjavam, što sam sebi obečala da neču...ali fakat mi nije jasno, Vertex, u čemu ja to grješim iz straha? 
Malo previše mudrujete oko ničega...jer se neka mama usudila malkice drugačiji pristup.

----------


## cvijeta73

> I daj mi recite, jeli bi mene stvarno trebala peči savjest ako ja ...


evo, pokušat ću ti objasnit svoje viđenje situacije kauča  :Grin: 
ne bi te trebala peći savjest.
dok on sjedi na tom kauču radi sjedenja na kauču.
ali, kad on sjedi na tom kauču radi nekog višeg cilja, radi toga što će ga sjedenje na kauču naučit strpljenju, što će mu nešto dobro donijeti kasnije u životu (bez obzira što to bilo), kad postoji neka "skrivena agenda" tog sjedenja na kauču, e tu mi se čini da griješiš.

mene bi bilo strah na tvom mjestu (al dobro, ja inače volim  preispitivati svoje postupke  :Grin: ) da špiro kad naraste, prvo što napravi u svom stanu - izbaci kauč iz dnevnog. i sjedi na podu.  :Grin:

----------


## enchi

> ali, kad on sjedi na tom kauču radi nekog višeg cilja, radi toga što će ga sjedenje na kauču naučit strpljenju, što će mu nešto dobro donijeti kasnije u životu (bez obzira što to bilo), kad postoji neka "skrivena agenda" tog sjedenja na kauču, e tu mi se čini da griješiš.


Ovako i ja mislim, čini mi se da pretjerano brineš kako će neki tvoji postupci sada utjecati na njegovo ponašanje u budućnosti, kada odraste. Još nije vrijeme za tu brigu, sada su njegove potrebe puno jednostavnije!

----------


## BebaBeba

Mozda je njezin Špiro jednostavno takav, da mu to odgovara a ona to jednostavno potiče? Ne razumjem zašto nebi. Koliko sam shvatila ona ne koristi nikakve metode da to postigne nego oboje uzivaju u tome.

----------


## RozaGroza

> evo, pokušat ću ti objasnit svoje viđenje situacije kauča 
> ne bi te trebala peći savjest.
> dok on sjedi na tom kauču radi sjedenja na kauču.
> ali, kad on sjedi na tom kauču radi nekog višeg cilja, radi toga što će ga sjedenje na kauču naučit strpljenju, što će mu nešto dobro donijeti kasnije u životu (bez obzira što to bilo), kad postoji neka "skrivena agenda" tog sjedenja na kauču, e tu mi se čini da griješiš.
> 
> mene bi bilo strah na tvom mjestu (al dobro, ja inače volim  preispitivati svoje postupke ) da špiro kad naraste, prvo što napravi u svom stanu - izbaci kauč iz dnevnog. i sjedi na podu.


Ali zar ne postoji "skrivena" agenda u svemu što radimo? Dajem mu žličicu i zdjelicu pune kašice da ih meljavi i baca svukud okolo, ne samo da bi se zabavio i meni dao posla preko glave, nego da bi kao krenuo razumjevati koncept žličice i zdjelice? Isto tako sam mu davala čašu sa vodom, proljevao je kao sretan cijelo ljeto, ali nekako smo došli do toga da več 2 mjeseca pije vodu iz čaše bez onih safety dodataka gore, guta normalno, i više je ne proljeva (naravno ja držim čašu, ne on).
Imam i skrivenu agendu kad ga stavljam na tutu iako mi je več masu puta zapišao cijeli stan i vrtić, nadam se da čemo skoro bespelenašiti. 
Definitivno je imam kad mu čitam o konjima i dajem da svira klavijature, želim da kad odraste trenira jahanje i svira klavir  :Yes: 
Moja agenda kod sjedenja nije neka tipa: isprat ču mu mozak pa kad odraste lijepo če on sjedat a ja sa frendicama kafenisat u miru. Više tipa: Naučit če se strpljivosti što če prvenstveno njemu pomoči u životu. A to da sam ja kao malo uranila, možda jesam, ali sam sigurna da uče od prvog dana, ma besepelnaši su najbolji primjer toga, fascinantno mi je to i žao mi je da nisam imala snage prije početi. A jedno 90% žena koje uopče čuju za besepelenašenje reagiraju na to identično kako ste večina vas reagirala na to naše čuveno sjedanje. Jedna mi je čak rekla da je to čisto maltretiranje djeteta  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sirius

Ćuj , ako imaš normalno zdravo dijete tada će sigurno prihvatiti koncept sjedenja. Zapravo većina zdrave djece će prihvatiti koncept bilo čega (nebitno da li to ostaloj populaciji ljudi ili samo njihovim roditeljima ima smisla).
Eto moj osmogodišnji ADHD-ovac je nakon godine dana školovanja prihvatio činjenicu da se u razredu za vrijeme sata sjedi (što se njega tiče bar u većini slučajeva).
Mislim da većina roditelja očekuje da djeca prihvate određena pravila, a kakva će ta pravila biti , da li imaju  smisla ili da li su potrebna, to su već nijanse za svakog pojedinca.
Da li nas pitaš za svoj konkretni primjer ili općenito?

----------


## Tashunica

> Mozda je njezin Špiro jednostavno takav, da mu to odgovara a ona to jednostavno potiče? Ne razumjem zašto nebi. Koliko sam shvatila ona ne koristi nikakve metode da to postigne nego oboje uzivaju u tome.


u prvom postu piše da je dijete kenjkalo i negodovalo.

roza vrlo ćeš brzo shvatiti da nikakve metode neće dovesti do toga da suzbiješ njegovu volju i karakter. za godinu dana ćeš ga moći dovest do toga da sjedi s tobom pola sata isključivo da se onako orkanski izdereš na njega ili mu zvekneš šamarčinu, a to vjerujem ne dolazi u obzir.
ja iskreno još uvijek nisam uspjela shvatiti zašto ti to radiš, učenje strpljenja mi nije dovoljno dobar odgovor, tj. meni je nerealan.

----------


## Anemona

*RozaGroza*, meni osobno se čini da imaš lijepe ciljeve i želje za dijete i recimo "usmjeravaš" ga tome cilju. Ok.
Ali po čemu se to sve sad razlikuje od tvojih roditelja i njihove npr. odluke da tebe odgajaju "ne kažnjavanjem" i da ti usade slobodnu volju da odlučuješ što i kako želiš?
Kako možemo znati da tvoj sin jednog dana kad uđe u pubertet neće "poluditi" i odluči zbrisati glavom bez obzira od konja, sela, netaknute prirode, minimalizma u grad kod bake i težiti nečem sasvim drugom? 
Kužiš što mislim?
Gdje je garancija?
Kako znamo da smo ja/ti/cvijeta/barica,... odabrali dobre "ciljeve" za svoje dijete, kako znamo da ga time ne guramo samo u nekakav inat protiv svega, gdje je granica?
Osobno imam dojam da obično kad se oko nečeg užasno trudimo i nastojimo to izbječi, baš ispadne suprotno.
Vjerujem da su i tvoji roditelji mislili najbolje - dati djetetu slobodu i širinu,... kud ćeš bolje, a kad tamo ti si htjela sasvim suprotno.

----------


## BebaBeba

Tashnuice - nisam to vidjela.
Btw ja se slazem s tvojim postom cisto gledajuci po mojoj malenoj koja ni uz neznam ni ja kako zanimljivu knjigu / igracku / bilo sto drugo ne moze sjediti mirno duze od 10-ak minuta. A imam blagi osjecaj da se i to s vremenom skracuje hehe.

----------


## Sanja

> u prvom postu piše da je dijete kenjkalo i negodovalo.


I to puna dva mjeseca, bebica mala.  :Undecided:  




> ja iskreno još uvijek nisam uspjela shvatiti zašto ti to radiš, učenje strpljenja mi nije dovoljno dobar odgovor, tj. meni je nerealan.


Ja zapravo ne shvaćam što je strpljenje radi strpljenja?

Mislim da dijete treba učiti (ali ne u dojenačkoj dobi) da bude strpljivo u određenim situacijama s određenim razlogom, a te situacije i razloge treba dozirati polako i nježno, ovisno o dobi, temperamentu djeteta i još sto stvari. Znači - strpljenje dok se čeka na red u dućanu ili kod doktora, strpljenje dok auto stoji u koloni koja nikako da krene, strpljenje dok...  Ali strpljenje radi strpljenja, sjedenje na kauču dok mama čita knjigu i pije čaj, a beba je stara pola godine... To zaista ne razumijem. I iskreno mislim da, ukoliko se takav "trening" nastavi konzistentno provoditi, može dovesti isključivo do kontraefekta, nikako do željenog rezultata, tj. do onoga radi kojeg se dijete podvrgava svemu tome.

I potpis pod oba vertexina posta.  :Smile:

----------


## tajuska

Nema garancije, ali slazem se s Rozom oko agende. Ja sam svoju okruzila s knjigicama, kojekakvim, i svako malo joj tutnem knjigicu u ruke, ona ju naravno malo prozvace i baci, ali dobro. Nitko sretniji od mene kad od svega sto je ispred nje dohvati knjigicu (ignoriram da je to zato jer knjigica suska  :Wink:  ). A sve zato jer bi jako, jako zeljela da voli citati. Jel to garancija da bude? Naravno da nije. Isto tako, ima na podu sintic, i tata joj isto svira gitaru i svaki dan ju donesem do njegove gitare da ju dira i neumorno u kuci svira VH1 Classic jer je to, kako je rekao jedan frend, nase cijepljenje protiv cajki. Dali to znaci da ce ona imati svoj band i mrziti cajke. Ne znaci. Ali se ja trudim usmjeriti je prema tome. Da li to mozda izazove bas revolt? *Nadam se* da nece. Trudim se ne biti napasna i forsati. Evo sintic kad ugleda pruza ruke. Kad joj za 5 min dosadi, maknem je. I necu je s dve i pol godine upisati u glazbenu skolu, vise se trudim okruziti je nekim stvarima da joj budu normalne pa ako pokaze kasnije volju za njima nitko sretniji od mene....Mislim da ne treba brkati usmjeravanje prema necemu od forsiranja i nametanja. To sto ona ima slobodu slusati kakvu god muziku hoce bome ne znaci da cu joj pustiti Cecu, a kako bi mogla odluciti jel joj se to vise svida od Hladnog piva. Tak dugo dok ne moze sama staviti CD u player bome ce slusati Pivo  :Smile:

----------


## RozaGroza

> *RozaGroza*, meni osobno se čini da imaš lijepe ciljeve i želje za dijete i recimo "usmjeravaš" ga tome cilju. Ok.
> Ali po čemu se to sve sad razlikuje od tvojih roditelja i njihove npr. odluke da tebe odgajaju "ne kažnjavanjem" i da ti usade slobodnu volju da odlučuješ što i kako želiš?
> Kako možemo znati da tvoj sin jednog dana kad uđe u pubertet neće "poluditi" i odluči zbrisati glavom bez obzira od konja, sela, netaknute prirode, minimalizma u grad kod bake i težiti nečem sasvim drugom? 
> Kužiš što mislim?
> Gdje je garancija?
> Kako znamo da smo ja/ti/cvijeta/barica,... odabrali dobre "ciljeve" za svoje dijete, kako znamo da ga time ne guramo samo u nekakav inat protiv svega, gdje je granica?
> Osobno imam dojam da obično kad se oko nečeg užasno trudimo i nastojimo to izbječi, baš ispadne suprotno.
> Vjerujem da su i tvoji roditelji mislili najbolje - dati djetetu slobodu i širinu,... kud ćeš bolje, a kad tamo ti si htjela sasvim suprotno.


Istina. Ali zanimljivo je kako od svih postova tamo na temu navikavanja na ruke, baš od mojeg se otvorila nova tema, a ni 5% nisam imala namjeru uopče raspravljati o tome nego sam htjela dati primjer da se djete lako nauči na puno toga pa i na ruke. Metode neke majke da svoje djete zatrpa igračkama, dudama i mobilima se rijetko preispituju, ali ovako nešto malo drugačije automatski izazove post gdje če moje djete sutra možda maltene bit serial killer ili izbaciti kauč na ulicu. A možda če tvoje djete biti sve to plus imat iskrivljene zube od dude i traumu od zvečki?! (ne mislim na tebe Anemina) Mislim o čemu mi pričamo?! 
*Tashunica* Š je negodovao i na dohranu u početku pa sad maže sve i svašta i uživa u tome. Nije mu se sviđalo ni prvo kupanje, urlikao je, pa sad roni i pliva. Želiš reči da tvoje djete nije nikad negodovalo za ništa što je kasnije postala neka navika?

A radim sve što radim jer ga odgajam. I to sa sjedanjem je moj dio mog odgoja. Shvačam da če naučiti sjediti mirno sa 3-4-5 godina sam od sebe, al eto, palo mi je na pamet, pokušala sam, upalilo je, i sad je to nešto što radimo.

----------


## RozaGroza

> I to puna dva mjeseca, bebica mala.


Čitaj bolje, 2 dana ne 2 mjeseca! 2 mjeseca  več ne negoduje.

Ajme ne da mi se raspravljati ni 5%. Ja imam svoj način, a vi slobodno smatrajte da sam luda i da grješim i da če mi djete pobječ ili postat serijski ubojica...

----------


## BebaBeba

Garancije nema i to je svakome jasno a isto je tako svakome jasno da svi roditelji rade onako kako misle da je za njihovo dijete najbolje. Tu dileme nema.
A sto se tice negodovanja... ako moja malena pokaze da joj nesto ne odgovara il ne pase, a to nije krucijalno vazno, ne forsiram jer smatram da to znaci da joj ili zbilja to ne "lezi" ili da jednostavno jos nije vrijeme za to, da nije spremna. Ali normalno, to je samo moje osobno razmisljanje!

----------


## anchie76

> Ali zanimljivo je kako od svih postova tamo na temu navikavanja na ruke, baš od mojeg se otvorila nova tema, a ni 5% nisam imala namjeru uopče raspravljati o tome nego sam htjela dati primjer da se djete lako nauči na puno toga pa i na ruke.


Naravno da se oni daju naučiti na štošta toga... ali od svih svojih prijatelja koje znam koji nose svoju djecu, ne znam niti jedne da su nosili dijete a da dijete to nije tražilo.  Pa tko želi nositi dijete po cijele dane (doslovce) da ne možeš ni na WC otići, ni skuhati niti išta?  Tko je to poželio i učio dijete u tom smjeru?  ne vjerujem da itko.

Djeca TRAŽE da budu nošena, *to im je osnovna potreba u toj dobi*, to je način na koji oni uče i komuniciraju s nama.  Pa onda imamo ili djecu koja jako traže da budu nošena (većina) ili manje traže (manjina).  A to da netko uči dijete da ga se nosi - mačku o rep.  Tek kad upoznam te roditelje, onda ću povjerovati da to postoji.

U toj dobi roditeljima jedino postoji opcija treninga da uči dijete da ga se ne nosi (to sam svakakko vidjela xy puta).  To jedino.  No obzirom da je nošenje sastavni dio rasta i razvoja djeteta, ne bih nikome preporučila trening ne nošenja jer prvenstveno nije zdravo za dijete.  No svatko svoju sreću gradi.

----------


## Sanja

> Čitaj bolje, 2 dana ne 2 mjeseca! 2 mjeseca  več ne negoduje.


Oprosti, iz ovog




> Svaki put bi ga vratila da sjedne pored mene i rekla Sjedni Š. Drugi dan  još gori od prvog, zamalo sam odustala, neće pa neće, dosadna sam  mu…ali sad, jedno 2 mjeseca nakon, mi sjedimo zajedno po pola sata na  kauču


sam shvatila, očito krivo, da je navikavanje trajalo dva mjeseca.




> Ajme ne da mi se raspravljati ni 5%. Ja imam svoj način, a vi slobodno smatrajte da sam luda i da grješim i da če mi djete pobječ ili postat serijski ubojica...


Nemoj sve shvaćati osobno - niti itko misli da si luda niti da će ti dijete postati serijski ubojica. Čemu pretjerivanje? Jedino mi se čini (govorim za sebe, a djeluje mi da slično misli još nekolicina ljudi na ovom topicu) da djeca obično odabiru svoj put koji se ponekad preklapa s putem kojeg mu pokažu roditelji, a ponekad bude sasvim drugačiji i da to nema baš nikakve veze s "treningom" u dojenačkoj dobi - dapače, za djecu je u određenoj životnoj dobi sasvim normalno da razviju buntovničku i "ja-sam-najpametniji-na-svijetu" fazu. To je normalan dio odrastanja i čini mi se da je, imajući to na umu, bolje, mudrije i dalekovidnije opremiti dijete darom samostalnog razmišljanja, nego slijepog slušanja autoriteta.

----------


## anchie76

I vidim da se također poteže pojam odgoj.  Odgoj kreće tek nakon recimo djetetovih godinu dana, jer oko tog perioda kreće i djetetova spoznaja da može nešto i željeti.  Do tada se u principu ne može pričati o nikakvom odgoju jer u tom periodu prve godine dijete ima samo POTREBE - koje su na roditelju da ih što uspješnije zadovoljava.

A kasnije kreće balansiranje između želja i potreba.  Tada i dalje treba sve potrebe ispunjavati, no ne i želje.  Tada to krene biti kompliciranije.  A tijekom prve godine je to u principu vrlo jednostavno - dijete nešto treba, daš mu (jer ono u tom periodu samo traži ispunjavanje svojih potreba)  :Smile:

----------


## vertex

A zašto ti toliko pretjeruješ u postovima? Serial killer, kugle, lanci...teško je tako razgovarati.

Mami koja zatrpava dijete mobilima i igračkama bih također odgovorila da griješi, kao što su na forumu mnogi upozoravali puno puta da bebe ne treba sluđivati masom podražaja.

Moja primjedba o tvom strahu je moj ukupan dojam o tebi, koji sam stekla iz ukupnosti onoga što ti sama pišeš o sebi, a pišeš poprilično. Ja ti ne mogu sad dodatno objašnjavati zašto mislim da je loše da se beba od 7 mjeseci uči mirnom sjedenju, kad beba želi drugo raditi. Imala si prilike čuti tuđe mišljenje, moje i drugih. Moje je izrečeno dobronamjerno, možeš o njemu promisliti, možeš ga u startu odbaciti.

Ove primjedbe o mami koja se usudila malo drugačije pa je se šikanira, nemoj upućivati meni, molim te. Ja sam mama koja puno toga radi drugačije, a to samo po sebi ne znači da sve radim dobro i da ne mogu učiti od drugih.

----------


## Tashunica

roza od hrane ima koristi, od kupanja ima koristi, ali od slamanja djetetove volje nema.
to je za mene to - slamanje volje, od kojeg ne vidim nikakve koristi, jer kako sam ti već napisala a ti se nisi osvrnula na to, dijete će ti kroz neko vrijeme pokazati svoju narav, ćud, karakter, volju... a slomit ćeš ga moći samo ako primjeniš silu.

----------


## Anemona

> roza od hrane ima koristi, od kupanja ima koristi, ali od slamanja djetetove volje nema.
> to je za mene to - slamanje volje, od kojeg ne vidim nikakve koristi, jer kako sam ti već napisala a ti se nisi osvrnula na to, dijete će ti kroz neko vrijeme pokazati svoju narav, ćud, karakter, volju... a slomit ćeš ga moći samo ako primjeniš silu.


X

----------


## *mamica*

Roza, kao prvo, dobro bi bilo da smanjiš doživljaj - nema nitko ništa protiv tebe osobno niti je itko kritizirao ili rekao nešto u smislu da ispada da se tebe i tvoje dijete i način odgoja napada i da će biti serijski ubojica ili što već.

Ja ti mogu reći da radiš puno stvari koje su radili moji roditelji i jako jako jako su pogriješili. Jedan od primjera je i to jahanje i sviranje klavira. Pa sam ja tako morala ići u glazbenu školu, a nisam smjela ići na košarku - jer su moji roditelji odabrali ono što su mislili da je dobro za mene. Bi li Špiru, npr., dopustila da upiše srednju školu koju želi, bez obzira na ocjene koje ima? Npr., ima sve petice i ti ćeš inzistirati na gimnaziji, a ne dopustiti neku tehničku školu? Samo pitam bi li tako postupila. 

Zašto ga ne pustiš da sam otkriva razne stvari koje mu se sviđaju i za koje ima afiniteta, a ne da mu daješ klavijaturu da bi svirao klavir? Možda će otkriti, npr., boje i poželjeti slikati...

A što se tiče tog sjedenja... Pa, ja nemam ništa protiv toga da se moja malena igra sama sa igračkama uokolo dok ja čitam knjigu. Ali, kada ona zaželi moju pažnju, odmah će je dobiti. I nemam ništa protiv toga da ona želi sjediti SA MNOM i maziti se sa mnom... I nemam ništa protiv odgajanja djeteta i učenja djeteta strpljenju. Nemam nimalo problema sa periodima kada je moje dijete samo i igra se samo, ja joj ne smetam i radim svoje. 

Ali imam protiv toga da se od djeteta zahtjeva bespogovorna poslušnost i da dijete radi ono što MI želimo. Naravno, pritom ne mislim na osnovne stvari tipa kupanje, jelo (ako nije već odavno jelo i sigurno je gladno), nediranje opasnih stvari... Nego mislim na tipa "sviraj klavir i treniraj jahanje jer ja to želim, tu ćeš sada sjediti pola sata jer ja to želim, slušat ćeš me bez propitkivanja". E protiv toga imam straaaašno puno toga i molim te razmisli o tome je li to poštivanje vlastitog djeteta, poštivanje njegovog bića, onoga što ono jest sa svojim viđenjem svijeta, željama i potrebama. 

I nemoj moj post shvatiti u pogrešnom smislu, možda zvuči oštro, ali ne želim biti oštra prema tebi niti te kritizirati, ovdje smo da raspravljamo.

----------


## Beti3

> Naravno da se neke odluke mogu propitkivati a neke ne mogu.  I obično to bude dano do znanja i načinom na koji smo ih prezentirali djetetu.


* anchi* ovako isto i ja mislim. 
Više im znači naše općenito ponašanje prema njima, široj obitelji, općenito ljudima, životinjama, stvarima. I zatim ponašanje svih prema njemu ( njoj ) i ostalima. Puno više od upornog ponavljanja jedne te iste stvari. Ako im propovijedamo, to na jedno uho uđe, a na drugo izađe. Gleda te i misli: uf, što je dosadno.

 Primjer, otvaranje ormarića u kuhinji: Osim što je nered i opasno je za malo dijete. Neki roditelji zalijepe ili zavežu vrata ili 1000 puta kažu ne, a ja sam podijelila ormariće na onaj koji se smije i koji se ne smiju otvarati. Naravno tako sam posložila opasne i krhke predmete i one druge. Ne znam kako, ali djelovalo je. Kompromis rules.
Možda ja svojim stavom to poručujem, jer ja nisam za kažnjavanja ni lupanje ( vikati može tu i tamo ), možda djeca vole kad je mama zadovoljna s njima i sretna.

Dajmo im sigurno gnijezdo i snažna krila da odlete. I biti djetetu prijatelj takav da se uvijek može obratiti svojim roditeljima, bez obzira na godine.

I samo ih silno i bezgranično voljeti i pokazati tu ljubav pa ma što oni učinili. Ukoriti kad treba, razgovarati, izvući iz opasnih ili štetnih situacija, ali uvijek moraju biti sigurni u roditeljsku ljubav.

I, na kraju, tuđa su iskustva dragocjena. Pametni uče na tuđim, a oni manje pametni na svojim greškama.

----------


## Bubica

> roza od hrane ima koristi, od kupanja ima koristi, ali od slamanja djetetove volje nema.
> to je za mene to - slamanje volje, od kojeg ne vidim nikakve koristi, jer kako sam ti već napisala a ti se nisi osvrnula na to, dijete će ti kroz neko vrijeme pokazati svoju narav, ćud, karakter, volju... a slomit ćeš ga moći samo ako primjeniš silu.


s time da se i neadekvatnim potupcima pri hranjenju i pri kupanju može slamati djetetova volja

samo bi htjela napomenuti da učenje djeteta starog 6 mj strpljenju nije razvojno odgovarajuće, ja nemam nis protiv ucenja djeteta strpljenju ali u odgovarajućoj dobi (npr. uciti ga da ceka red na toboganu u dobi kada se pocinje igrati na toboganu). 

A konstatacija da se tako malo dijete moze puno toga nauciti - moze zasigurno. na zalost, moze i metodom uvjetovanja, po citom principu pavlovljevog refleksa.

----------


## MarijaP

Rosa, sad ti je idealno vrijeme za razvijanje slobodne i samostalne igre, a time i motorike. Jednostavno, umjesto sjedenja na kauču, sjednete na pod. I igrate se didaktičkim igračkama prilagođenim uzrastu i afinitetima djeteta.

Ja sam satima sjedila na podu sa sinom i slagali smo kantice jednu na drugu od veće prema manjoj. Nabadali smo kolutove na nabadalice (kako se to zove?), čitali slikovnice.

Prije prvog rođendana je bez problema mogao i pola sata sam sjediti i preslagivati kantice. Za to je potrebna i motorička preciznost što je velika prednost za razvoj. 

Mogućnost samostalne igre je jako bitna za daljnje učenje i postavlja temelje za školovanje (to sam negdje čitala i čula od logopedice i psigologice).

Od sjedenja na kuču nikakve koristi. Eventualno će prije škole uspjeti odgledati Zameo ih vjetar u komadu

----------


## Ifigenija

> RozaGroza, oprosti ako pomalo dociram, nije zlobno 
> naime, meni je simpatično što ti misliš kako ga navikavaš da te sluša i da te će on tebe od sada pa nadalje uvijek slušati
> bez pogovora
> možda se ja samo tako tješim, ali mene uvijek zabrine kad me sin krene slušati i onako, previše mi se pokoravati
> tu mi uvijek nešto smrdi; i zaista, ispadne da nešto kompenzira, tipa da se osjeća krivim ili slično
> 
> da se razumijemo, ja sam poprilično dosljedna i stroga, ne dam se izmanipulirati, nema tog plača i bacanja po podu zbog kojeg ću ja promijeniti mišljenje (nekad sam i pretvrda, ali se učim, odnosno, moja mala, šarmantna kći mi daje lekcije)
> i zaista, pitam se, kako jednom djetetu treba 10 'ne' i umjereni ispad bijesa da posluša, a drugo reagira na prvu...
> trening, narav-moja, njihova, stav, ton glasa...
> ...



Sa ovim se slažem.
RozaGroza, ne zamjeri, ja ću ti još reći nešto u glavu, u najboljoj namjeri.
Stara, griješiš. Fakat.
Treba stavit granice, odgojit, svašta treba, al počela si prerano, i istinaje što kažu cure o odgoju iz straha  - iz krivog motiva. Da ispraviš SVOJE djetinjstvo. Mislim da će biti puno prilike da ne daš da se tetovira, da pljuje druge, da bježi iz škole, krade čokoladu, ili lomi lutke i čupa drugu djecu u parku, i popet će ti se na vrh glave i odgoj i ne i strogoća - a sve ćeš to morati.
Ako si počela sad - potrošit ćeš se i dok bude vrijeme za strogoću bit ćeš spržena, i eto ti belaja.
Cijela ideja tog odgoja - učinit ću pravo, kako treba, neću griješiti je zapravo tako lišena života i istine, da je prava šteta da u tom ustraješ.
Kao osoba sklona upravo tome, dakle pišem iz svog iskustva, mogu ti reći da je odgoj djeteta puno jednostavniji... ili teži...kako gledaš... od te ideologije.
Obitelji su najsretnije kad su odrasli zadovoljni sobom, mirni sa svojom prošlošću i situacijom, kad se živi kako se živi, i kad se dijete jednostavno kroz dnevni život provlači, putem bivajući i dijete koje jest, pa se ceri kao ludo brašnu ili nekoj lutki, ali isto tako i učeći kako se biva odrasli, ili odrasliji.
Nemoj izmišljati ni život, ni bebu, ni sebe, ni novu, sretniju obitelj koju ćeš stvoriti time da izbjegneš greške svojih roditelja.
Živi iz svog srca, svoj život.
Premotaj bebu kad je vrijeme, i onda je pomazi, ako cendra dok režeš luk - probaj je s vremenom naučiti da je nećeš odmah dignuti - jer je važno da dijete nauči poštivati vrijeme svojih roditelja, ali opet - ako je bebi baš žuta minuta, pa digni na par minuta. 
Nek čeka dok si na zahodu, a kad imaš vrijeme za nju - mazi je, škakljaj, pokazuj joj medu. Kad se zabavi sama - čitaj časopis. I tako iz dana u dan.
Tvoj ritam života će ti dati sve prilike da naučiš dijete sve što treba, samo reagiraj iz srca, iz prilike, trenutka, i s dubokim uvjerenjem da sve što treba da znamo naučili smo još u vrtiću - dijeli, nasmij se, ne tuci se, strpi se... i peri ruke. Ne možeš sada spriječiti pubertetski bunt. Nema šanse. Kao da špricaš jabuku s idejom da ćeš zaštititi te jabuke kroz deset godina. Jok, to se radi svake godine.

I ne, ništa ti ne može garantirati da će život, dijete, brak dobro uspjeti. Možeš dati sve od sebe, ali ipak je tu puno faktora kojima nisi nadređena. I isto tako to što sad beba u čudu gleda tvoje ne, pa prestane raditi što radi ne znači da se nećeš morati mučiti, sukobljavati, prkositi s djetetom... dapače - kao što su cure rekle - svi ti sukobi, prkosi, buntovi, sve su to znakovi kojim nam to jedinstveno biće daje na znanje tko je, koje su njezine granice, potrebe, snovi.

I ako sve ustrojiš u terminima slijepe poslušnosti i divlje ideje da je roditelj uvijek u pravu - napravit ćeš ili slomljeno dijete (znam jednu takvu odraslu osobu koju su odgajali tako da ne smije imati tantrum, da ne smije plakati na javnom mjestu, ne smije željeti, misliti svoje...) ili ćeš imati najgoreg bundžiju u kvartu... hm... ili najdivnije dijete na svijetu, kad smo kod toga. Sve je moguće. Ali nema garancije.

Srce srcu ti je bolje. Da dijete pokaže svoje srce - koje se prkosi, buni, riče... i onda ti svoje - pa makar i rikalo i plakalo i sve... ali onda imaš kontakt, i mogućnost živjet odnos s djetetom. Djeca slušaju kad vide da smo autentični, dobronamjerni, pošteni i da ih uvažavamo. Čak ni ne moramo biti savršeni.

I usput budi rečeno - nema ti boljeg autoriteta nego kad dijete vidi da je roditelj nasmijan, sretan i zadovoljan - idu za njim kao pačići i sve bi radili da i njih dopadne to sunce dobrog raspoloženja. Još da je samo duha i snage da smo uvijek takvi - pa bi odgoj bio pjesma. Ali nismo. Pa će dijete s vremenom podivljati jer mu naređuješ da spremi sobu užurbanim glasom (jedinim koji imaš u danoj situaciji), pa ćeš i ti još više pobjesniti, i s vremenom ćete naučiti jedno drugo što pali, a što ne. I da nekad usprkos svoj ljubavi bivamo grubi jedno prema drugome... svašta.

I vidjet ćeš da neke tvoje koncepcije o životu nisu baš savršene, i da se može biti dobar i sretan i ako napraviš suprotno... neke stvari dijete neće htjeti ni moći onako kako si zamislila. I to može biti najbolja stvar na svijetu.

Evo jedan tako dobar video na temu

http://hr.opusdei.org/art.php?p=36017

----------


## Ifigenija

> Meni je OK da mi propitkuje moja Ne i moje odluke jer je to prirodno, ali mi je isto tako OK ako sam ja rekla Ne na nešto, suvislo i odgovorno kakva se nadam da jesam i ću bit kao majka, da posluša bez puno bunta i da ne gradi revolt prema onom što mu govorim. Nek me pita zašto Ne, al isto tako kad mu jasno objasnim, treba me poslušat i to je to.


Ljudi su znatno kompleksniji od toga da razgovaraju kao robot sa robotom - zašto, objasni, raspiši algoritam. 
Tko uvijek govori suvislo? Nakon neprospavane noći,bolesti, nakon stresnog dana na poslu, nakon nekog gubitka, u ljutnji -  nitko. Što je suvislo? Što je jednom suvislo - drugom je glupost temeljna. Možda baš tvom djetetu, i to ne kao bunt - nego iz dubina. Tko će svest mene introverta i mog sina ekstroverta na zajednički nazivnik - kad meni puca glava od mnoštva ljudi, on se tek počeo zabavljati. Nema tu - suvislo. Samo - različito. Tko je uvijek i u svemu odgovoran? Ajde molim te! Pa kad te počne gazit dnevni život, da vidiš kako fušaš, i moraš fušati negdje, poludjela bi inače. I dijete će to vidit, baš to, tako da ako ćeš gradit image uvijek odgovorna i suvisla - prokužit će te... ii mislit da si tiranin i opsjednuta sobom.


I nedaj Bože da čovjek posluša drugoga - kad mu on objasni zašto nešto ne smije - i onda napravi kao taj drugi... tvoji argumenti nekom drugome ništa ne znače, jer je on iznutra drugačiji. Nekon treba sto prijatelja, nekom dva. Nekom pet sati igre, nekom deset. Netko bi jeo stalno, netko kao ptica. Netko glavninu podražaja prima okom, netko uhom. Netko ne može biti miran i treba više sporta, inače cupka nogom i ljuti roditelja jer cima stol, nekoga ne možeš natjerati na loptu.
Nema univerzalnih i svevažećih argumenata.
Ima okvira, vrednota, ali i tu ima previše lufta i ljudske slobode da bi se očekivalo da dijete prihvati bez pogovora dječji argument. 
Pa onda ima pregovora, dogovora, pa i roditeljskih neuspjeha - ali to je život.


Ponekad je dječji bunt i revolt najbolji put da otkriješ kako nešto radiš krivo. To ti je najbolji prijatelj; umjesto da suzbiješ bunt, razmisliš o sebi i vidiš nešto što je na tebi loše.
Npr. ja sam sklona previše očekivat od sebe, pa se zna desit da jurcam kao bez duše i onda naređujem svima oko sebe kao da su moji privatni marinci. 
Sin POLUDI, a kćeri je svejedno. Da je po mojoj kćeri, koja pogleda luđakinju, duboko udahne, i makne se s puta ili napravi što sam rekla da me skine s dnevnog reda (iako ima samo 2.5 godina jako je mudrica), nikad ne bih skužila koliko je to loše za mene, i za sve oko mene.
Sinov revolt, bunt i nemoć da se dogovorim s njim KAD MI NAJVIŠE TREBA pomogli su mi da prebacim u nižu brzinu, i da pronađem modus većeg sklada sa njim, sobom i okolinom. 
Da sam ga slomila - ostala bih gnom i ne bih naučila s njim, a on bi bio jadan, slomljen i to bi svakako pogoršalo naš odnos.
I dalje sam gnom, ali sam naučila dovoljno vladati sobom, da kažem jasno - je, grozna sam, to je tako, a ti, molim te, učini to i to, i ne - ne možeš ići vani dok ne spremiš igračke - ali sad to kažem tako da ga ne uvrijedim, da ne unesem paniku i tako dalje. A ako sam u jako velikoj gužvi i ne mogu se svladati dovoljno da u njemu ne izazovem pobunu, ne tražim ništa od njega, jer znam da jednostavno neću napraviti neko veće dobro. Nije svijet stao jer on u određenim uvjetima nije u stanju poslušati jer je sklon uzrujati se. Ali smo on i ja bliži i sretniji - baš zato što ne sluša naredbe koje izlaze iz mog uzrujanog uma... Odgojni neuspjeh ovdje je, za mene, ljudski uspjeh. 

I tako.

Ma sve će biti dobro!

----------


## Ifigenija

[QUOTE=RozaGroza;1710354]
Definitivno je imam kad mu čitam o konjima i dajem da svira klavijature, želim da kad odraste trenira jahanje i svira klavir  :Yes: 
/QUOTE]

Je, i onda ti se dogodi da dovedeš sina na taequando kojeg mu je tata trenirao, a on frkne nosom i kaže - nema šanse, meni je ovo grozno.. i što sad? Prisilit? Vuć za kosu? Ili pustit da dijete sjedi doma i slaže makete? Ja ga pustim da sjedi i slaže što mu se slaže. 

A konji?! Pa nije engleski lord da mora jahat konje... 

I ne zamjeri - bespelenašenje, i boca bez safety poklopca - kao neki ekstremni sport... je, može se, ali čemu? višak vremena? Potreba da se istakneš?

Nemoj od djeteta radit klauna, ni engleskog lorda, ni pijanista po maminoj želji! Štogod bude bio - ako bude iz srca i sretan s time - dobar će biti. Jer na koncu ne usrećuje nas što radimo, nego kakvi smo i kakve odnose imamo s drugima.

----------


## sandra23

*ifigenija*,meni je zakon čitati tvoje postove i potpisujem zadnja 2 u potpunosti.
*roza* tebi moram reći samo da trebaš raditi onako kako sama misliš da je ispravno i ne trebaš tuđih odobrenja.Ako ti želiš da Špiro sjedi i druži se na taj način s tobom,onda neka sjedi,ja ne vidim štete od toga.ako već jednom ne bude htio sjediti,onda ćeš misliti o tome.Ne vidim zašto je to manje vrijedno od nekih drugih druženja i ne mislim da ća ga unazaditi i sl.Milsim da ako imaš bilo koji pogrešan stav da ćeš ga već sama prlagoditi s vremeno, iz silne ljubavi prema djetetu.

Najviše od svega mislim da svaki roditelj treba raditi kako sam misli da je najbolje jer kasnije nema koga drugoga kriviti za eventualni neuspjeh osim sebe.

----------


## Beti3

> Najviše od svega mislim da svaki roditelj treba raditi kako sam misli da je najbolje jer kasnije nema koga drugoga kriviti za eventualni neuspjeh osim sebe.


 Tako je Sandra23. 

 A Roza, da te nema, trebalo bi te izmisliti. Kad nisi tu, tako je sivo i dosadno. Tvoje teme su pravi mamac za rasprave. Kad se samo sjetim pitona!!( off-trebali su mu dati pečenu kokošu i onda bi se smirio i uhvatili bi ga. Lako je biti general poslije bitke).
 I većina tema se zaključa jer proključaju!

*Roza*, nemoj posustati u svojim temama, ako ništa radi nas ostalih da vidimo da može i drugačije i da imamo o čemu pisati. I uživaj sa svojim sinom, zaslužili ste oboje  :Love:

----------


## tajuska

> Ponekad je dječji bunt i revolt najbolji put da otkriješ kako nešto radiš krivo. To ti je najbolji prijatelj; umjesto da suzbiješ bunt, razmisliš o sebi i vidiš nešto što je na tebi loše.


super receno.

----------


## RozaGroza

Moram vas razočarat ali ovu temu nit sam željela pokrenut, nit sam pokrenula. Nemam se namjeru sa nikim raspravljat o svojim odgojnim metodama, i slušat kojekave besmislene zabrinute definicije "našeg" stanja. Okrenite se prema sebi ako trebate nekog analizirati, od toga će te imati puno više koristi.

Fascinira me kako ste sve zabrijale na to da meni odgovarate i hvatate se za neke slamke, poput toga da ja želim da mi sin svira klavir. Ajde kad več shvačate sve doslovno i treba vam se crtat; *ako bude želio* svirat če klavir, *ako bude želio* jahat če konje, *ako bude želio* bit če političar etc. 

Dalje možete nastaviti o roditeljskom "Ne" o čemu je uostalom tema, molim vas da mene i moj odnos sa mojim djetetom više ne razvlačite, jer ponavljam *NISAM* otvorila ovu temu, i ovakva mi tema ne treba!

----------


## RozaGroza

*Beti*  :Kiss:

----------


## RozaGroza

> *ifigenija*,meni je zakon čitati tvoje postove i potpisujem zadnja 2 u potpunosti.
> *roza* tebi moram reći samo da trebaš raditi onako kako sama misliš da je ispravno i ne trebaš tuđih odobrenja.Ako ti želiš da Špiro sjedi i druži se na taj način s tobom,onda neka sjedi,ja ne vidim štete od toga.ako već jednom ne bude htio sjediti,onda ćeš misliti o tome.Ne vidim zašto je to manje vrijedno od nekih drugih druženja i ne mislim da ća ga unazaditi i sl.Milsim da ako imaš bilo koji pogrešan stav da ćeš ga već sama prlagoditi s vremeno, iz silne ljubavi prema djetetu.
> 
> Najviše od svega mislim da svaki roditelj treba raditi kako sam misli da je najbolje jer kasnije nema koga drugoga kriviti za eventualni neuspjeh osim sebe.


 :Smile:

----------


## Tashunica

roza u ničemu od ovoga što sam ti napisala nije bilo zle namjere.
roditelj sam 14 godina, učila sam se i na svojim i na tuđim greškama, ponekad mislila da sam sto posto u pravu pa na kraju tresnula nosom o pod.
ponekad sam kiksala tamo gdje su i drugi kiksali, u nekim stvarima bila bolja, jer sam na tuđim greškama uvidjela da određene odgojne metode krenu krivim putem pa ih postavila drugačije.
no očito je da svatko mora proći svoj put.

----------


## cherry

RozaGroza, ja sam krenula čačkati po tvom postu, 
tek sad vidim da je izraslo u zasebnu temu, oprosti..
bilo mi zanimljivo malo te propitati, bez velikih primisli i osuda

ja vjerujem da uspješnost tog vašeg sjedenja proizlazi i iz njegove dobi,
baš javi za pola godina, koliko se malcu onda sjedi  :Smile: 

a o odgajanju, poslušnosti i životu su mi super napisale ifigenija i vertex,
cure, bacite se u pisanje neke life-coaching za mame literaturu

----------


## Peterlin

Ma ljudi, pustite Rozu da sama izvuče svoje zaključke... Pa svi smo to prošli, pogotovo s prvim djetetom. Lako je nama iz cipela iskusnijih roditelja priprdavati što pali, a što ne pali. Svi imamo svoju kvotu pogrešaka koju moramo ispuniti. Život nas redovito pouči da griješimo.

Evo primjera - ja sam čeznula za time da moja djeca uče strane jezike od pelena. E, pa, čežnja se slomila na činjenici da je moj stariji imao ozbiljne smetnje sluha u ranoj dobi, pa smo umjesto u školi stranih jezika završili kod otorinca na Merkuru i na terapiji u Suvagu. Danas sam sretna da moje dijete dobro govori svoj jezik. Ima za strane jezike vremena. Moj mlađi se rodio sa izrazitim smislom za glazbu. Dala sam ga u Kikiće, nek pjeva u malom zboru, a dijete je dobilo fraze (nije moglo trpjeti neartikulirano drečanje druge djece) pa smo ga izbavili. A ovo su samo primjeri... Slažem se da treba gledati i slušati dijete i njegove reakcije, ali ima nekih stvari koje se dugoročno pokažu ispravnim ZA TO DIJETE, ne za sveukupnu populaciju. To treba prepoznati. To treba NAUČITI prepoznavati. Rijetko će tu pomoći forumski savjet - samo otvorena pamet roditelja. Ima još zabluda - sigurna sam da se svatko može prisjetiti nekih svojih... Ja sam kao mlada mislila da s jednogodišnjakom mogu razgovarati kao s odraslim i da on može donositi svoje vlastite odluke (netko je tu napisao da očekuje nešto slično za svoje dijete). I još sam se usudila drugima dijeliti savjete, bez vlastitog iskustva. Kad se puno godina kasnije moj sin približio toj dobi, naravno da mi nije padalo na pamet da ga puštam da odlučuje npr. što će jesti. 

Danas, s nevelikim, samo 10-godišnjim rodietljskim iskustvom, vidim nešto bolje. Kod moje djece pokazalo se da bolje funkcioniraju uz vodstvo. Doduše, granica između vodstva i nametanja svoje volje je osjetljiva stvar. To sam naučila. Pa sam godinama nudila (skup s mm) djeci različite stvari i aktivnosti, i pažljivo smo gledali reakcije. Daklem, nema pravila.... Svatko od nas trudi se napraviti najbolje za svoje dijete. Nešto upali od prve, dosta stvari treba prilagoditi u hodu, a od nekih odustati.

----------


## vertex

Žao mi je što je ispalo tako da toliko forumašica kritizira isti post. To sigurno nije ugodno.
Ja sam dala i jednu odobnu primjedbu Rozi, što zapravo nikad nije pametno. Trebala sam se držati općeg, pa kome koristi - koristi.

Ifigenija mi je napisala odlične postove (ona dva duga). Ovo kako opisuje situaciju sa svojim sinom, takve sam slične stvari i ja prolazile. Shvatiš da oni nisu nemogući zato što nisi dovoljno čvrst i strog, nego zato što nisi dovoljno, dobar, recimo to tako. Nešto ti je promaklo, u nečemu si zakazao. Nisi slušao, nisi razumio, propustio si napraviti. I čarobno je gledati kako se dijete "sređuje" tim posrednim mehanizmom, kad odrasli oko njega srede sebe i način na koji tretiraju dijete.

----------


## Anemona

Primjetila sam da moje dijete jako preslikava moje osjećaje, ili nekakvu općenitu atmosferu. Tako da uvijek kad krene nekakvo nemoguće razdoblje, prvo krenem od sebe da vidim gdje i kako sam se pogrešno postavila i time automatski "neutraliziram" njega. 
Kad je atmosfera normalna i kad sam ja normalna, smirena, jasna,... dijete surađuje bez apsolutno ikakvih problema.

To je jedan od razloga zašto se "bojim" imati drugo dijete. Bojim se neispavanosti, nervoze,... bojim se "sebe".

----------


## cvijeta73

ifigenija, odlični postovi! nemam što dodat ni oduzet. 
čak mi se svidio i video, unatoč sumnji vezanoj uz izvor  :Grin:

----------


## Ifigenija

> Shvatiš da oni nisu nemogući zato što nisi dovoljno čvrst i strog, nego zato što nisi dovoljno, dobar, recimo to tako. Nešto ti je promaklo, u nečemu si zakazao. Nisi slušao, nisi razumio, propustio si napraviti. I čarobno je gledati kako se dijete "sređuje" tim posrednim mehanizmom, kad odrasli oko njega srede sebe i način na koji tretiraju dijete.


Ovo treba staviti negdje na prvu stranicu foruma, ili stranica Rode, ako smijem reći.
Bravo, Vertex!

----------


## Ifigenija

> ifigenija, odlični postovi! nemam što dodat ni oduzet. 
> čak mi se svidio i video, unatoč sumnji vezanoj uz izvor


Ajde da se ti i ja jednom složimo oko nečeg  :Smile:  Laknulo mi  :Smile:

----------


## Ms. Mar

Kad god dođem na forum, potpisala bih svako slovo koje Vertex napiše. 

Nezahvalno je što topic započinje Rozinim postom iako ga ona nije otvorila. Sigurno nije ugodno što je cijela priča krenula od njenog slučaja, ali prerasla ga je i izrečeno je puno dobrih stvari. Puno stvari koje su, vjerujem u nama ostalima oživjela neke male spoznaje ili donijela nove.

I vjerujem da Roza Groza ne može čuti nešto dobro u Ifigenijinim postovima jer ih doživljava kao napad na sebe. Ali ja sam iz svoje pozicije baš uživala.

----------


## Ms. Mar

> A ako sam u jako velikoj gužvi i ne mogu se svladati dovoljno da u njemu ne izazovem pobunu, ne tražim ništa od njega, jer znam da jednostavno neću napraviti neko veće dobro. Nije svijet stao jer on u određenim uvjetima nije u stanju poslušati jer je sklon uzrujati se. Ali smo on i ja bliži i sretniji - baš zato što ne sluša naredbe koje izlaze iz mog uzrujanog uma... Odgojni neuspjeh ovdje je, za mene, ljudski uspjeh.


Ma moram izdvojiti ovaj dio kao naj. Ovo je meni najvažnija praktična stvar koju sam svladala - ne poduzimati ništa kad nisam u svom elementu. A baš tada znam osjetiti poriv tražiti nešto od njega, sad i odmah. Nevjerojatno koliko je nekad teško napraviti korak unazad kad prepoznam taj osjećaj. Ali još je bolje vidjeti kako se stvari riješavaju kad to uspijem i dovodem se u poziciju smirenosti. Osim što dobivam inspiraciju i volju za kreativno riješavanje problema, često se desi i to da problem nestane ili se bar prepolovi.
A nakon teških faza uvijek budem zahvalna na tome što mi je dijete pravi mali buntovnik, što toliko preispituje i što mene tjera da preispitujem. Svaki put kad ih odradimo znam da samo se popeli na jednu višu stepenicu i da smo kako to ifi lijepo kaže bliži i sretniji  :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

> Shvatiš da oni nisu nemogući zato što nisi dovoljno čvrst i strog, nego zato što nisi dovoljno, dobar, recimo to tako. Nešto ti je promaklo, u nečemu si zakazao. Nisi slušao, nisi razumio, propustio si napraviti. I čarobno je gledati kako se dijete "sređuje" tim posrednim mehanizmom, kad odrasli oko njega srede sebe i način na koji tretiraju dijete.


Potpis!
Samo treba biti dovoljno jaka osoba i otvorena srca da bi to shvatio.
Jako puno odraslih (bar iz mog iskustva) to nikad ne shvati/prihvati. Nazalost.

----------


## SikaPika

> Primjetila sam da moje dijete jako preslikava moje osjećaje, ili nekakvu općenitu atmosferu. Tako da uvijek kad krene nekakvo nemoguće razdoblje, prvo krenem od sebe da vidim gdje i kako sam se pogrešno postavila i time automatski "neutraliziram" njega. 
> Kad je atmosfera normalna i kad sam ja normalna, smirena, jasna,... dijete surađuje bez apsolutno ikakvih problema.
> 
> To je jedan od razloga zašto se "bojim" imati drugo dijete. Bojim se neispavanosti, nervoze,... bojim se "sebe".


Upravo tako i kod nas... Ajme, kad se sjetim očaja kada je odlučila da joj neke stvari više nisu tako fine. I što ću sad, dijete će biti gladno, pa ne može jesti samo mileram... bila sam u totalnoj panici, pa zini, pa moraš jesti, pa prestani se igrati, gledaj ovamo..., a ona jadnica bi mi najradije zabila žlicu u oko i doviđenja. 
I kada sam shvatila da sigurno neće silom jesti, počela sam se domišljati što i kako napraviti da joj bude fino. I sad, moje dijete sjajno jede, od prosa preko pastrve do listova korabe. 
Isto tako, kada sam nervozna, onda mi sve smeta, pa sam znala biti netrepeljiva, čak prema njoj. I onda osjetim taj unutarnji nemir, udahnem i pomislim, ona to nije zaslužila. Njoj se ne može ništa objasniti, mamu živcira taj i taj pa je takva..., ako želiš da dobro funkcionira, udahni duboko i budi ok sa svojim djetetom, ako ne možeš, ispuši se negdje, ali kad za to bude prilika. 

Evo, upast ću u zamku i još jednom komentirati Rozinu situaciju. 
Roza, ja te razumijem (kao i sve forumašice koje su komentirale, vjerujem), no ja sam u drugačijoj situaciji. 
Naime, mogu zaključiti da roditelji djetetu mogu napraviti priličan za*eb u životu. Evo, ja se uopće ne mogu sjetiti da se moja teta koja me odgojila ikada igrala sa mnom (sjećam se jednog Čovječe ne ljuti se). Uvijek me je svugdje sa sobom vodila, dopuštala mi da rezuckam mrkvu, miksam kolače, pomagala mi oko zadaće - više se ne mogu sjetiti, ali nikada se sa mnom nije igrala - ono, pjevala, glupirala, loptala. Kada sam joj jednom to prigovorila, rekla mi je kako nije imala vremena što nije točno jer je baka tada i kuhala, i pospremila i sa mnom se igrala, ali to su bile sjedilačke igre kartanja, čitanja priča (o ta moja baka, da je barem živa). 
Ni mama ni tata se sa mnom nikada nisu igrali iako nisam odrastala s njima. Mama me učila heklati, peglati, vodila me svugdje sa sobom kada bih bila kod njih, dopuštala mi da čistim svinjac, perem crijeva kod svinjokolje, tata mi je pokazivao kako izraditi predmete od drva u svom verštetu, ali se nikada sa mnom nisu glupirali, loptali, pjevali, skakali, igrali bebama... ili se ja ne mogu sjetiti. Ne znam, možda bih bila dobar materijal za nekog psihologa jer tko zna što je negdje duboko  :Laughing: 
I sad ja u strahu da moje dijete za 20, 30 godina ne proživljava svaki dan ista preispitivanja ne trošim ni jedan trenutak na sebe, na neke stvari koje bi mene zadovoljile, koje su mi potrebne jer se želim igrati sa svojim djetetom svaki slobodni trenutak. Ona je sa mnom 24 sata, sve radi sa mnom, a kada ne radimo ništa, onda se igramo, čitamo slikovnice, pjevamo, plešemo, škakljamo, šetamo, ljuljamo... 
Ponekada imam grižnju savjesti kada ode s bakom i dedom ili MM-em pa si mislim, što sad radi, gnjave li ju pred drugima glupim pitanjima (ajde ovo, ajde ono...) ili se šetaju i mule...
Ne smijem ni zamisliti što će biti kada počnem raditi (u dubini duše molim Boga da nađem nešto sitno što bi mi oduzimalo malo vremena, a budžetu pridonjelo tek toliko da preživimo). 

No, važno je samo biti svoj. Naravno, dati djeci što više možeš, ali mi sami i naš život je njima najbolji primjer. Ja znam da postoji mogućnost da će moje dijete kopati nos jer i ja to radim pa se trudim to ne raditi pred njom, ali isto tako znam da će biti pažljiva i nježna osoba kao MM pa se ne brinem za njezinu vječnost.

TEbe sam ovdje na forumu doživjela kao pozitivnu, temperamentu, svestranu, pametnu, vrijednu, otkačenu i strpljivu osobu i mislim da je to Špiri sasvim dovoljno.  :Heart:

----------


## MamaRibice

> Shvatiš da oni nisu nemogući zato što nisi dovoljno čvrst i strog, nego zato što nisi dovoljno, dobar, recimo to tako. Nešto ti je promaklo, u nečemu si zakazao. Nisi slušao, nisi razumio, propustio si napraviti. I čarobno je gledati kako se dijete "sređuje" tim posrednim mehanizmom, kad odrasli oko njega srede sebe i način na koji tretiraju dijete.


Potpisujem, mada bi se ja mozda malo blaze izrazila  :Smile: . Trebamo se otvoriti svojoj djeci. Ona ne uce tako da nas slusaju, nego nas dozivljavaju i osjecaju. I da, kad sredis sebe, problemi oko tebe nestaju. I to je bas carobno  :Smile:

----------


## RozaGroza

> Potpisujem, mada bi se ja mozda malo blaze izrazila . Trebamo se otvoriti svojoj djeci. Ona ne uce tako da nas slusaju, nego nas dozivljavaju i osjecaju. I da, kad sredis sebe, problemi oko tebe nestaju. I to je bas carobno


Po ovome ispada da oni ljudi koji discipliniraju svoju djecu i žele od njih da ih slušaju nisu sređene osobe, nego jer su nesređeni traže to nešto što je svakoj vrsti prirodno i urođeno, mladunče da sluša svoju majku. I znači li to da ako je djete poslušno, ne osječa nas i ne doživljava - nego nas sluša jer je ispranog mozga i slomljenog duha?

Naravno da je strašno vidjeti djete istraumatizirano od svojih roditelja koje sluša samo iz straha; ali meni nema ništa čarobnije od sređene obitelji u kojoj vladaju ljubav i sklad, mir i red. I onda vidjeti djete koje poštuje svoje roditelje i sluša ih jer zna da mu oni žele najbolje. 

*SikaPika* - hvala također  :Wink:

----------


## tajuska

Često se desi teška zbrka jer ljudi drugačije dozivljavaju pojedine izraze. Sto tebi Roza znaci slusati svoje roditelje? Meni takva konstrukcija znaci izostanak propitivanja i izostanak slobodne volje djeteta, odnosno dozivljavam tu konstrukciju kao vrlo autoritativnu. Prema svim tvojim postovima koje sam procitala nekako mi je tesko vjerovati da mislis na to, pa prije rasprave bi mozda bilo bolje razjasniti sto znaci slusati roditelje. Da ne odemo opet u kupus ko s onim nesretnim treningom.

----------


## MamaRibice

> Po ovome ispada da oni ljudi koji discipliniraju svoju djecu i žele od njih da ih slušaju nisu sređene osobe


Naravno da ne.
Ne govorim da netko radi dobro, a netko lose.
Niti ikoga kritiziram.
Niti pokusavam ikoga promijeniti.
Samo dajem svoje misljenje, odnosno svoje iskustvo. I normalno je da smo si s nekim osobama bliskiji po razmisljanju i vidjenju stvari, a s drugima ne. Pa kud bi dosli da smo svi isti  :Smile:

----------


## RozaGroza

> Često se desi teška zbrka jer ljudi drugačije dozivljavaju pojedine izraze. Sto tebi Roza znaci slusati svoje roditelje? Meni takva konstrukcija znaci izostanak propitivanja i izostanak slobodne volje djeteta, odnosno dozivljavam tu konstrukciju kao vrlo autoritativnu. Prema svim tvojim postovima koje sam procitala nekako mi je tesko vjerovati da mislis na to, pa prije rasprave bi mozda bilo bolje razjasniti sto znaci slusati roditelje. Da ne odemo opet u kupus ko s onim nesretnim treningom.



Pa jednostavno, da me sluša. Npr. kad mu rečem da nešto prestane raditi (što smatram da je loše) da prestane - bez da moram pet puta reči, i ne duri se i ne buni protiv mene, nego da se skulira, prihvati da sam ipak ja mama, i koliko god to bilo "out" reči, ja sam ta koja određuje večinu pravila i da sigurno ne govorim nešto iz razloga da ga maltertiram nego jer je to stvarno najbolje u određenoj situaciji. 
Kad govorim o slušanju roditelja, to slušanje na koje mislim je NEMOGUČE bez apsolutne međusobne ljubavi, povjerenja i poštovanja. Ja želim postiči to da me djete iz ljubavi sluša a ne iz straha. 

Ali, iako mi je jako važno imat ovakav odnos sa djetetom, jednako mi je važno i ona druga strana medalje, a to je igranje i ludovanje i maženje...jedno bez drugog ne ide. Jer ako djete nije zadovoljeno u svim pogledima onda ono niti ne može željet bit poslušno, jer je nezadovoljno i automatski postaje buntovno! A ako ono ima sve što mu treba, i zadovoljene sve njegove potrebe, onda mu nije ni problem poslušat mamu, jer od mame dobija toliko da i on želi njoj nešto dati, a to je poslušnost. Ako me kontate, nisam ja baš nešto vična ko Ifi u objašnjavanju svega toga.

----------


## cvijeta73

kontam ja tebe roza moja, al javi se za koju godinu  :Grin:  kapu ćemo ti svi skinuti ako postigneš ovo - 


> bez da moram pet puta reči, i ne duri se i ne buni protiv mene, nego da se skulira,


 bez terora i bez straha.

to slušanje na koje ti misliš, ja mislim da je APSOLUTNO nemoguće postići bez terora i straha.




> A ako ono ima sve što mu treba, i zadovoljene sve njegove potrebe, onda mu nije ni problem poslušat mamu, jer od mame dobija toliko da i on želi njoj nešto dati, a to je poslušnost


kad bi djeca bila tako razumna, ne bi više bila djeca, bojim se. 

kad špiro bude htio ostati duže u parku, šta misliš da će se sjetiti da ga mama jako jako voli, da mu fino kuha, da se s njim igra i ludira, pa će te poslušati?

----------


## cvijeta73

:Laughing:  a gledam ga kako već sad fakinski viri iz ovog tvog avatara  :Grin:

----------


## RozaGroza

> a gledam ga kako već sad fakinski viri iz ovog tvog avatara


Ha ha čekala sam ko če to spomenut  :Wink: 

A ne znam, ja se nadam da ču to postiči, bar približno, vidjet čemo. Ako bude na tatu doduše, čisto sumnjam, ali ja ču se trudit  :Yes:

----------


## tajuska

ok, kuzim  :Smile: 
ja ne razmisljam puno o tome kako bi me trebala slusati nego vise o tome kako postaviti nekakve okvire da njeno ponasanje ide u ok smjeru bez da ja puno govorim nemoj ovo i daj ono. sad kad vec svasta hoce dirati vise pazim da je okruzim sa stvarima koje su za nju okej, a maknem stvari koje nisu i ne dovodim je u situacije da dira ono sto za nju nije okej. u buducnosti vise zelim da ona cuje sto joj govorim nego da me poslusa. al lako je filozofirati s osmomjesecnim djetetom s kojim sam jos miljama od toga  :Smile:

----------


## Anemona

cvijeta je sve to lijepo sažela.
Sve to što ti Roza navodiš, može se postiči negdje kaaaaasnije. (Evo moj sad sa 3 godine, sasvim dobro sluša).
I ne može se postiči nikakvim treningom (ili kako to več želimo nazvati) u ranijoj dobi.
I to što moj sad sluša sa 3, uopće se ne zanosim time da će slušati i u pubertetu, ali prilagođavamo se i mi kao roditelji i on kao dijete.

----------


## Beti3

Roza, to što ti pišeš bilo bi idealno, ali... I cvijeta ti je točno rekla, oni ne bi bili djeca da tako slušaju.  
Nadam se da ćemo biti tu i za par godina, pa pročitaj ovaj svoj post, nasmijat ćeš se sama sebi, vjeruj mi.

Što su pametniji više se bune protiv bilo kakvih ograda. 

Budi bez brige, bit će u obitelji itekako ljubavi i poštovanja i ako djeca ne poslušaju na prvu, petu, desetu. Djeca su i moraju iskušavati granice, a mi smo roditelji i moramo im ih postaviti. Bilo bi dosadno da nema suprotstavljenih mišljenja.

A Špiri iz okica viri toliko pameti da ćeš morati slušati to svoje divno dijete. I bit ćeš sretna, jer je on sretan. :Heart:

----------


## RozaGroza

> ok, kuzim 
> ja ne razmisljam puno o tome kako bi me trebala slusati nego vise o tome kako postaviti nekakve okvire da njeno ponasanje ide u ok smjeru bez da ja puno govorim nemoj ovo i daj ono. sad kad vec svasta hoce dirati vise pazim da je okruzim sa stvarima koje su za nju okej, a maknem stvari koje nisu i ne dovodim je u situacije da dira ono sto za nju nije okej. u buducnosti vise zelim da ona cuje sto joj govorim nego da me poslusa. al lako je filozofirati s osmomjesecnim djetetom s kojim sam jos miljama od toga


Da, zato nisam ni želila previše ulazit u ovu temu, vidjet čemo za par godina...ali odgajanje i vodi ka tome da on/ona kasnije anticipiraju što smiju a što ne bez da ja idem za njim stalno i trubim što smije, što ne - a također želim da nauči koje su njegove obaveze, i s godinama ih počme izvršavati bez mog prevelikog uplitanja. Primjer: ako je njegova obaveza brinut se o svom konju (he he) napisat domači, izvest psa, složit svoju robu - da onda on sam sebi isplanira dan i odradi sve to.

Ah, vidjet čemo...možda uspijem

----------


## Ms. Mar

> Po ovome ispada da oni ljudi koji discipliniraju svoju djecu i žele od njih da ih slušaju nisu sređene osobe


Ja bih odgovorila (odnosno rekla kako ja to vidim) jednim lijepim citatom: "Disobedience is not an issue if obedience is not the goal" Daron Quinlan

Istina je ovo, što *tajuska* kaže da je moguće da govorimo o različitim stvarima, koristeći isti izraz, a često bude i obrnuto. Dok nekima riječ poslušnost priziva sliku suradnje, druge asocira na pokornost (ne kažem da hrvatske riječi sami po sebi imaju nedostatak da ih se svakojako može tumačiti, ali u praksi se to dešava). A moguće je da većina nas pliva negdje između ta dva pojma i da ni sami nismo sigurni što očekujemo od naše djece (a oni bi trebali znati).

Ali sigurno je to da djetetu možeš reći: 'moraš slušati', ali ne možeš mu reći: 'moraš surađivati'. A suradnja je ono što se odvija samo po sebi. I ako odem dalje doći ćemo opet do Juula i 'ja želim i ne želim' pa će tek onda biti 100 različitih tumačenja iste stvari...

----------


## vitekova mamuška

> kontam ja tebe roza moja, al javi se za koju godinu  kapu ćemo ti svi skinuti ako postigneš ovo -  bez terora i bez straha.
> 
> to slušanje na koje ti misliš, ja mislim da je APSOLUTNO nemoguće postići bez terora i straha.
> 
> 
> 
> kad bi djeca bila tako razumna, ne bi više bila djeca, bojim se. 
> 
> kad špiro bude htio ostati duže u parku, šta misliš da će se sjetiti da ga mama jako jako voli, da mu fino kuha, da se s njim igra i ludira, pa će te poslušati?


Potpisujem Cvijetu i dodajem pobuna djeteta kad osjeti da smo nepravedni, pregovaranje kad pokušava dobiti ono što želi, suprotstavljanje svojeg mišljenje tvojem i sl., što mi najčešće doživljavamo kao jako naporno, može biti znak povjerenja i bliskosti jer dijete koje je slobodno sve to izraziti pred svojim roditeljem je upravo to, slobodno  :Wink:  Druga je stvar želimo li mi to baš svaki put slušati i povrijeđuje li to naš ego.
A djeca koja uvijek slušaju svoje roditelje i toliko su razumna da to rade iz pobuda koje ti opisuješ su mi nepoznanica  :Grin: 
I još samo, za promišljanje, dobre namjere i iskustvo nas starijih nam ne daje za pravo da mislimo da znamo uvijek najbolje za svoje dijete. Odluke koje donosimo za njih, jer su premali da ih oni donose, donosimo zbog odgovornosti koje donosi roditeljstvo, jer moramo, a ne zato jer su predodređene za uspjeh.

----------


## vertex

Nemam kad pisati, čitam vas i svašta super pišete  :Grin:  .

----------


## BusyBee

> ako je njegova obaveza brinut se o svom konju (he he) napisat domači, izvest psa, složit svoju robu - da onda on sam sebi isplanira dan i odradi sve to


S koliko godina racunas/ocekujes da cete ovo postici?

----------


## Ifigenija

> S koliko godina racunas/ocekujes da cete ovo postici?



Meni je 34 i nisam još to sve skupa postigla... barem ne uvijek, ne svaki dan, i ne svaki put na nivou.

----------


## BusyBee

> Meni je 34 i nisam još to sve skupa postigla... barem ne uvijek, ne svaki dan, i ne svaki put na nivou.


Zato i pitam.  :Wink:  Kod nas je slicno.

----------


## Ifigenija

> ..ali odgajanje i vodi ka tome da on/ona kasnije anticipiraju što smiju a što n
> 
> 
> 
> da on/ona kasnije e bez da ja idem za njim stalno i trubim što smije, što ne - a također želim da nauči koje su njegove obaveze, i s godinama ih počme izvršavati bez mog prevelikog uplitanja. Primjer: ako je njegova obaveza brinut se o svom konju (he he) napisat domači, izvest psa, složit svoju robu - da onda on sam sebi isplanira dan i odradi sve to.
> 
> Ah, vidjet čemo...možda uspijem


Nećeš uspjeti. Nitko nije, pa nećeš ni ti  :Smile: 

Ali ono prvo - da anticipira tvoje želje - uh, to možeš samo ako si toliko luda, alkosica ili nešto ZLO pa je dijete prestravljeno i nema ništa od života nego samo gleda kako da ne razgoropadi divlju mater. 

Djeca ne anticipiraju ništa - osim da će se dočepati bombona iz vrećice iz Konzuma dok ne paziš, ili kako će sakriti igračke ispod kauča da ne mora pospremati, pa će u miru gledati crtiće.

I to je u redu.

Mi smo tu da anticipiramo za njih, i da uračunamo faktor dječje zaigranosti, njihovog mozgića koji je još uvijek kreativan, slobodan, da se zabaviti svačim, može vidjeti ljepotu i čudo u svemu čega se dotakne.

Svaka mama zna koliko treba da petogodišnje dijete obuje cipele. Nekad se obuče sam od glave do pete u roku keks. Nekad kažeš sto puta jer promatra vezice, razmišlja o Svemiru, pa ima jednu cipelu obuvenu, a gleda u strop, nekad putem nešto žica, pa ide gol i bos... i stoput ćeš reći, a da to nije nikakav odgojni propust, nego činjenica života  :Smile: 

I zapravo i mi trebamo učiti od njih. Zaigrati se u trenu, otići za leptirom, uživati u tenisicama... nasmijati se, pokazati da smo tužni i zatražiti da ludilo života stane, a da mi osjetimo blizinu s nekim, makar to znači da zajedno plačemo...

Disciplina je samo okvir, bitno je između redaka.

----------


## Ifigenija

> Pa jednostavno, da me sluša. Npr. kad mu rečem da nešto prestane raditi (što smatram da je loše) da prestane - bez da moram pet puta reči, i ne duri se i ne buni protiv mene, nego da se skulira, prihvati da sam ipak ja mama, i koliko god to bilo "out" reči, ja sam ta koja određuje večinu pravila i da sigurno ne govorim nešto iz razloga da ga maltertiram nego jer je to stvarno najbolje u određenoj situaciji. 
> Kad govorim o slušanju roditelja, to slušanje na koje mislim je NEMOGUČE bez apsolutne međusobne ljubavi, povjerenja i poštovanja. Ja želim postiči to da me djete iz ljubavi sluša a ne iz straha. 
> 
> Ali, iako mi je jako važno imat ovakav odnos sa djetetom, jednako mi je važno i ona druga strana medalje, a to je igranje i ludovanje i maženje...jedno bez drugog ne ide. Jer ako djete nije zadovoljeno u svim pogledima onda ono niti ne može željet bit poslušno, jer je nezadovoljno i automatski postaje buntovno! A ako ono ima sve što mu treba, i zadovoljene sve njegove potrebe, onda mu nije ni problem poslušat mamu, jer od mame dobija toliko da i on želi njoj nešto dati, a to je poslušnost. Ako me kontate, nisam ja baš nešto vična ko Ifi u objašnjavanju svega toga.


Jel me netko spomenuo?

Draga, sve bi bilo moguće što ti kažeš kada bi dječji i roditeljski život bio samo dijete-roditelj, kada dijete ne bi imalo sto drugih odnosa, interesa, unutarnjih i vanjskih zbivanja.

Što hoću reći? Nekad će ti dijete reći da neće ovo ili ono, ili lupiti vratima jer je doživjelo da ga je netko povrijedo u parku. I bunit će i svadit - jer ne zna reć, jer ni samo ne zna što ga točno muči, nekad treba priče i priče da se pronađe uzrok nekom groznom ponašanju. Možeš ga, naravno, slomit tom bezuvjetnom poslušnošću (koju nekad treba zahtijevati, naravno, nije moguće uvijek staviti dijete u apsolutni centar), ali time ga osamljuješ i ogorčavaš, i ne pomažeš mu.

Nekad dijete nešto neće i grozno se ponaša jer je bolesno. 

Nekad mu je nešto tako strašno, grozno, ili kontra njemu,da mora reć ne ili ne poslušat.

Nemreš ti posadit biljku pa da svaka njezina grančica raste uvijek kako ti hoćeš. Gledaš tu svoju biljku kako cijelu sezonu raste kako ne valja, i moraš je obrezat - i dijete isto tako, moraš ga oblikovati, suzbijat loše, poticat dobro, ali ne možeš ništa učiniti da od starta i uvijek bude kako želiš... ona raste kako raste, jest kakva jest. Samo suradnjom između nje i tebe možeš s vremenom dobit pa barem približno ono što si htio. I kad dobiješ oblik koji hoćeš, onda će opet počet bezveze bujat, pa opet moraš rezat - ili opominjat, ponovno uspostavljat granice...  I ne, ne treba odustat, mi MORAMO tu svoju djecu vodit, i usmjeravat, i oblikovat, ali to je mukotrpan, nezahvalan i težak posao. Nije ti isto usadit poslušnost dvogodišnjaku, i mislećem desetogodišnjaku. U svim prijelazima između faza dijete će imati faze ispitivanja svojih i tuđih granica i bit će narodski rečeno nemoguće. Tvoje, moje, svačije. Da ne znam što napraviš - neće uvijek biti cvijeće od djeteta. Jedino kad je riječ o ludom roditelju ili ovisniku dijete može postati robot, jer jedino tako može preživjet.

Imat ćeš dijelova života gdje je užasno teško dobiti dijete da surađuje. I nemoj da te to pokoleba ili uplaši. Svi imaju. Pa ćeš kopati dok ne nađeš rješenje, dok oboje ne osjetite u zraku onaj klik, ono - aha, ovo radi. Ili ćeš skužiti da nešto ne možeš, i da zapravo u sebi trebaš izbaciti ideju da to tražiš. Ili se pomiriti da ti dijete nije i neće biti ni idealno ni svima dopadljivo ni ništa. I uvijek će griješiti, to dijete. I ti. 

Ali temelj tog odnosa je sigurnost. Da si tu, kakva god jesi, da si uz njega - kakvo god jest. Da nakon svake debilane slijedi pomirenje, i da nakon svake dobre faze slijedi neka ravnodušna, ili tužna ili ljuta... dijete živi svoj život, roditelj svoj, a vole se dovoljno da pripuste jedno drugo sebi blizu, pri čemu roditelj usmjerava i postavljenjem svojih granica uči dijete da postavi svoje. Ako staviš labavo - neće svirat. Ako prezategneš - puknut će, kaže Buda, a ja se slažem... Srednje... i sluša i ne sluša, i skidaš ga sa susjedove višnje, i oduševi u muzičkoj školi sviranjem gitare i razbije prozor i sudjeluje u župnoj pomoći siromasima... i pripremi robu, i spremi trulu koru banane u cipelu. Sve je to opis dobrog djeteta, i sretne obitelji...

----------


## Anemona

> I zapravo i mi trebamo učiti od njih. Zaigrati se u trenu, otići za leptirom, uživati u tenisicama... nasmijati se, pokazati da smo tužni i zatražiti da ludilo života stane, a da mi osjetimo blizinu s nekim, makar to znači da zajedno plačemo...
> 
> Disciplina je samo okvir, bitno je između redaka.


Ovo je toliko točno.
Nastupilo je toliko olakšanje kad sam shvatila da nema ničeg lošeg ako krenemo npr. po kruh i umjesto da se to obavi (kako čovjek očekuje) za 5 minuta, mi to obavimo za 105 minuta.
Kad lijepo krenemo, pa dijete poželi u park, pa do potočića, pa zastati i pogledati cvijet, pa se diviti velikom kamenu, pasjem dreku na putu,...  :Grin: 
Zato uvijek ostavim vremena za takve stvari. 
Meni je toliko ljepše druženje s djetetom od kad nemam očekivanja, nego samo sitne osnovne ciljeve koje želiš da su obavljeni do kraja dana.

Imam i primjer od neki dan, nekome možda totalno pogrešan pristup, meni odličan. 
Sretnem u dućanu prijateljicu, i ona se čudi kako moje dijete mirno sjedi u dućanskim kolicima, a ja obavljam kupnju, on ne traži ništa.
A kod nas je to tako jednostavno riješeno. 
U običnoj kupnji ne traži ništa, jer nije ljubitelj slatkog. Ja mu ponudim malu čokoladicu, ako želi super, ako ne opet dobro.
A u kupnju u veliki dućan (jednom na mjesec - gdje su i igračke) ako ga vodim, dogovorimo se da će si odabrati neku sitnicu.
Uđemo, nađemo za njega sitnicu (cca 20 kn) i on dalje sjedi i igra se.
Princip je bio od malena ako mu ne mogu kupiti sitnicu, ne želim ga voditi u dućan i mamiti silnim igračkama pred očima. 
Nemam potrebu dresirati ga i navažati ispred igračaka, pa neka očeliči i nek zna da ne može ništa dobiti.
Ovako je miran, zna da će nešto dobiti, jer sam mu obećala, nema potrebu cviliti za svaku igračku da ju želi,...

----------


## blackberry

uh...dobra tema..
mene je recimo, bilo dugo strah imati dijete, dok neke stvari nisam raščistila sama sa sobom. to bi značilo, dok nisam raskrstila sa nekim stvarima iz svog djetinjstva, dok nisam osjetila da sam spremna rasti uz vlastito dijete i mijenjati se zajedno s njim. kad kažeš tako nešto, misliš da je jednostavno. a primječujem zaista, da većina roditelja ne doživljava djecu na takav način. bilo je punooo odgojnih metoda koje sam smatrala izuzetno pozitivnima, po pitanju razvoja poslušnosti i discipline, uh što ne volim te riječi...prije nego sam rodila. sve su nekako s vrmenom pale u vodu. jer, te tzv "metode" zaista dolaze same od sebe ukoliko imaš vremena osluškivati svoje dijete svaki dan iznova. i činiti ono što je za njega dobro u ovom trenu i sada. ne radi toga što će to biti dobro za njega sutra. jer koliko se god trsili i brinuli oko tog sutra...ne znamo kakvo će biti. 
ono što sam sama primjetila jest činjenica da se problemi zaista rješavaju kad se obje staranke preispituju...u ovom lučaju mislim na preispitivanje sebe kao roditelja i situacije iz pozicije samog djeteta. ja se recimo uvijek stavljam u poziciju djeteta i pokušavam dokučiti što može shvatiti, osjećati....i kako ono gleda na mene u trenutku kad ja želim sprovesti neku svoju volju..
moj muž ne. on ima ideju da ga dijete treba slušati jer je on tata. to bi trebao biti dovoljan razlog za poslušnost. pa se trenutno borim na dvije fronte :Smile: ... nego..zaista kad preispitaš sve iz svakog kuta, shvatiš da je najčešće samo u tebi problem, pa kad ga riješiš, problem s djetetom riješi se sam od sebe....
kad smo već kod "razumne" dijece....ja sam jedno takvo...na žalost. i to me strašno smeta u životu. razum nameće odgovornost, a sve to zajedno oduzima djetinji duh. 
ja sad ne komentiram Rozin post. samo mi se tema svidjela..i svašta ste lijepo napisale. i zaista bih se složila sa svime što su vertex i ifgenija napisale. ja sam onaj žustri zagovornik propitkivanja bilo kakvog ne...pa mi se ne bi svidjelo da moje dijete makar malo ne propitkuje. 
baš mi vas je gušt čitati

----------


## BusyBee

> nije moguće uvijek staviti dijete u apsolutni centar


Dijete nikad ne bi smjelo biti apsolutni centar. Prevelik je to teret.

Dan kad sam oslobodila i rijesila se vlastitih ocekivanja prema djetetu (tad sam imala samo curu), dan je kad sam se prestala zivcirati i kad smo se prestale natezati (ne 100% vremena, ali znacajno). Postoji neki okvir mojih granica (zivotno vaznih i onih koje su meni vazne da ih djeca usvoje) koje korigiram (ne ocekujem da ih odmah usvoje i ne ocekujem da ih ne preispituju), a unutar njih se trudim nemati ocekivanja. I kad nastane kratki spoj, najcesce proizadje iz mog ocekivanja, zelje i potrebe da se nesto dogodi bas tad i bas na odredjeni nacin. Kad to osvijestim i oslobodim, opet se vratimo u ravnotezu.
Samo, trebalo mi je 5-6 godina s prvim djetetom da usavrsim odmicanje same sebe od ocekivanja koje ionako nije fer nametati djeci. Sad mi je prekrasno lagano s drugim djetetom, a moja 9-godisnjakinja sad krci neke druge staze i uci me novim stvarima (ajme!) u suzivotu s predpubertetlijom.
I nista nije onako kako sam si zamisljala da ce biti kad sam bila mama jedne male bebe.

----------


## Ms. Mar

> i činiti ono što je za njega dobro u ovom trenu i sada. ne radi toga što će to biti dobro za njega sutra.


Ovdje je napisano toliko dobrih stvari, ne mogu sve citirati i komentirati. Ali ovo mi se čini baš važno. I sve više vjerujem da je ono što je (istinski) dobro za nekog sada, baš najbolje i za sutra.

----------


## RozaGroza

Puno pametnih stvari slažem se.

Ali meni je fascinantno kako svi roditeljstvo mjerite isključivo po sebi, pa tako Ifi govori, puna samopouzdanja mjerne jedinice majčinstva, da nema šanse nešto postiči jer nitko nije: Pa sorry ali ja imam veoma bliske RL frendove koji jesu. I to BEZ terora i ucjena, samo sa puno strpljenja, ljubavi, upornosti i sa uvjerenjem da se može (imaju 6 djece, najstarija 21, najmlađa 6). Njihova djeca su mi najnevjerovatnija djeca koju sam upoznala - pristojna, dobra, poštena, poslušna, a opet djeca puna duha, veselja, željna zabave, učenja, nepodopština, slušaju iz prve!...i ne mogu vjerovat da vi taj "fenomen" nikad niste vidjele??? Fakat čudno, a postavljate se kao iskusne osobe, bar dovoljno iskusne da me uvjeravaju da ono što želim nije moguče i nema šanse...

Sa vašim stavovima izgleda kao da djete uopče ne treba odgajati jer če ionako sve bit kako bude. A to da se djete buni samo onda kad smo nepravedni - HELLO pa što je sa pobunom kad želim da složi svoju razbacanu robu ili igračke a on to ne želi? Nema tu nikakve nepravde, sam si je napravio nered i sam si ga ima složit - ali djete se svejedno buni. Buni se protiv kelja, radije bi čokoladu, buni se protiv učenja radije bi igru...itd.

I stvarno mi je smješno da je riječ poslušnost postala skoro pa ko i psovka, pa da rečem: djete ti je jako poslušno ravno je tome da sam rekla: djete ti je budala a ti terorist. Mislim, od kad je poslušnost izgubila na vrijednosti??

Mogu vam reč, kao netko tko je odrastao bez čvrste discipline i strogosti, neče vas djeca manje voliti ako želite da budu poslušni. Baš suprotno.

----------


## cvijeta73

roza, revolucionarka u odgoju  :Grin: 

nemoj mi reć da ovi sa šestero djece imaju toliko puno strpljenja, ljubavi i upornosti - sa svih šest. 

da imam šestero, bome bi i moji bili poslušni. nema druge. ono što bi izgubili na strpljenju i upornosti, posvećivanju majke ilitiga mene  - dobili bi jer ih je šest, pa bi se to iskompenziralo nekako  :Grin: 

ajde daj, zamisli da sad dok učiš špira strpljenju na nesretnom kauču, da drugo dijete mora pišati, a bezpelenaš je, treće dijete se prolilo s onom hranom i žlicom koje si mu dala iz prijašnjeg primjera,  četvrto pali televiziju, a strpljivo mu moraš objasnit da taj program nije za njega, peto ima problema sa zadaćom, a šesto se sprema vani i strpljivo mu moraš objasniti da nije baš prikladno odjeven za zimske uvjete. 

glava me zabolila odmah. pitaj malo te frendove pa nam prenesi - kako????

iako, moram priznati da baš ne razumijem ni ovaj dio:



> Postoji neki okvir mojih granica (zivotno vaznih i onih koje su meni vazne da ih djeca usvoje) koje korigiram (ne ocekujem da ih odmah usvoje i ne ocekujem da ih ne preispituju), a unutar njih se trudim nemati ocekivanja. I kad nastane kratki spoj, najcesce proizadje iz mog ocekivanja, zelje i potrebe da se nesto dogodi bas tad i bas na odredjeni nacin. Kad to osvijestim i oslobodim, opet se vratimo u ravnotezu.


kako nemaš očekivanja? kad morate iz kuće izaći u deset minuta, a oni neće. i neće pa neće. odustaneš od izlaska? ovo s osvješćivanjem i oslobađanjem je valjda previše za moj mozak pa ne kužim niš.  :Grin:

----------


## BusyBee

Ajme cvijeto....  :Laughing: 
Nemam ocekivanja da ce sve ici po spagici, da ce mi djeca biti razumna i poslusati iz prve, biti razumna svaki put (ako su jednom imali prosvjetljenje) kad to situacija zahtijeva, nemati ispade jer smo se sve unaprijed dogovorili, lagano danas zaspati jer su tako zadnjih x dana, biti "dobra" svaki dan jer su, eto, jucer zvijezde bile poslozene tako da je vladala harmonija, da ce starija svaki tjedan jednako lako/rado pristati sredjivati sobu jer prosli tjedan je ... ne znam kako bolje objasniti.

Oko izlazaka.. nikad se ne spremamo tako da nam je 10 minuta do neceg kad moramo izaci/biti negdje. Da dodje do takve situacije, ili bi se MM i ja podijelili pa bi jedan otisao s djetetom koje mora van, ili bi uzela dijete u ruke i otisla kamo trebam. Tu mi je veci problem s 9-godisnjom magaricom, koju ne mogu skupiti na ruke i odvesti kamo treba nego je trebam uvjeriti da negdje mora ici (kad mora, kad ne moze ostati kod kuce).
Razlika je u tome da se ne bih uzrujavala jer sam ocekivala potpunu suradnju jer inace vole ici van i odmah su spremni, a nisam je dobila.

----------


## tajuska

> pa što je sa pobunom kad *želim* da složi* svoju* razbacanu robu ili igračke a on to ne želi? Nema tu nikakve nepravde, *sam si je* napravio nered i sam si ga ima složit - ali djete se svejedno buni.


nikad mi nije bila jasna opsesija moje mame s urednoscu MOJE sobe. i moram priznati da smo se puno bolje slagale od kad je ona odlucila "nauciti" me pameti i pustiti me da zivim u neredu "dok se ne ugusim"  :Grin:  a sada kad moje prijateljice dodu k meni doma se cudom cude kak mi je uvijek sve pospremljeno. svaka ti cast na entuzijazmu, ali ja sam unaprijed odlucila da necu voditi izgubljene bitke. a onda ce jednog dana moje dijete na nekom novom forumu pricati kak joj je nedostajalo discipline i strogoce  :Wink:

----------


## Ifigenija

Lako imati civiliziranu djecu kad je najstarije 21 - a odgajao si normalno (znači svakako). I nemojte majke velikih obitelji misliti da podcjenjujem (ne, ja se klanjam, i divim, i svjesna sam veličine vašeg pothvata) kad kažem da nakon nekoliko djece stvari postanu automatske - jer ovaj od deset će zašusat ovog od pet kad krene s  nekim ponašanjem koji ugrožava njega ili druge. To je divota velike obitelji - realnost. Nema da mrviš, jer ovaj mora usisat, nema da pojedeš tuđe jer si razmažen, nema da gnjaviš mamu (jer mama ionako ne stigne), nekako su granice tako jasne, i ponavljaju se iz dana u dan - djeca djeci, a onda su i tu roditelji.

I na koncu konaca ti su ljudi imali itekako puno prilika za griješiti, i naučiti. I onda se to pošlihta, nova djeca liječe rane starijih, i sve izgleda divno. Znam i ja takve obitelji. Na koncu  - znam mnoge divne obitelji, ali će ti one iskrene priznati kojekakve nedolične ispade i svoje i dječje, i žute minute, i jade, i probleme. Divnu djecu se da odgojiti, al je teško, i ne ide preko koljena, niti pukom poslušnošću. Iako meni poslušnost nije prosta riječ, dapače, kod mene doma imamo i pravilo - poslušaj iz prve, ako se prekrši - slijedi kazna. Jedino je stvar u tome da to nije ni svakodnevno, ni za sve. I poslušnost ima svoje kategorije - od tamo gdje treba biti iz prve i apsolutna, preko toga da dijete donekle uvažni što tražiš uz pregovor, do situacija gdje se zapravo može i pregovarati. 

I nadam se da će se i druge mame složiti - ima i onih situacija kad bi TREBALO tražiti poslušnost, ali ti se ne da, pa biraš bitke. Puštaš da dijete negdje i šiklja, jer znaš da će neke stvari prerasti....

----------


## Ifigenija

> r
> ajde daj, zamisli da sad dok učiš špira strpljenju na nesretnom kauču, da drugo dijete mora pišati, a bezpelenaš je, treće dijete se prolilo s onom hranom i žlicom koje si mu dala iz prijašnjeg primjera,  četvrto pali televiziju, a strpljivo mu moraš objasnit da taj program nije za njega, peto ima problema sa zadaćom, a šesto se sprema vani i strpljivo mu moraš objasniti da nije baš prikladno odjeven za zimske uvjete.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Posebno me nasmijao nesretni kauč, a i cijela situacija... više za plakat, nego za smijat se, al volim crni humor... 

Mislim da je temeljna stvar koju imaju majke više djece poniznost; znaju da ne mogu, i isto tako daju te grube crte, a djeca sama raspisuju, pa su valjda i pametnija, sretnija i bolje odgojena od djece nas koje bdijemo i pravimo ekspertizu iz svake debilane.

----------


## tajuska

> Nemam ocekivanja da ce sve ici po spagici, da ce mi djeca biti razumna i poslusati iz prve, biti razumna svaki put (ako su jednom imali prosvjetljenje) kad to situacija zahtijeva, nemati ispade jer smo se sve unaprijed dogovorili, lagano danas zaspati jer su tako zadnjih x dana, biti "dobra" svaki dan jer su, eto, jucer zvijezde bile poslozene tako da je vladala harmonija, da ce starija svaki tjedan jednako lako/rado pristati sredjivati sobu jer prosli tjedan je ... ne znam kako bolje objasniti.


ja sam imala ova ocekivanja, i mala mi ih je uspjela ubiti vec u prvih 6 mjeseci  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Ne treba ih šest, dovoljno je i troje, pa da veći paze i odgajaju mlađe, pogotovo kad je veća razlika. I da bude kako to Ifigenija kaže. A nikad nije sve idealno, pa ma kako to izvana izgledalo. Možda ipak ima obitelji u kojima djeca bespogovorno slušaju. Ja ih još nisam srela.

Djeca vole kad je mama dobro raspoložena, a ne da plače i urla po kući, jer jednostavno više ne može od posla, a oni ne slušaju. Pa se dogovore da slušaju, bar dok mama ne postane onakva kakvu oni žele. Jedincu je, mislim, to puno teže jer nema podršku u suprotstavljanju roditeljima. Pa je možda poslušniji zbog drugih razloga. 

A i poslušnost jako ovisi o djetetu. Ja sam osobno bila silno poslušno dijete, jer mi je odgovaralo da napravim što mi se naredi i onda budem u svom svijetu mašte i knjiga, na miru i sama. 

Napraviti čovjeka od djeteta je cilj svakog roditelja i svatko to radi na svoj način, ali treba učiti kako to što bolje učiniti. Naravno i promijeniti svoj stav, ako se vidi da nije kako treba.

Propitkivati roditeljsko "NE" jednostavno moraju, jer inače ne bi bili djeca. Kad poslušaju, slušaju zato što time nešto dobivaju ili mislite da djeca ne razmišljaju tako. 

I slažem se s Ifigenijom da postoje situacije u kojima bi se poslušnost trebala tražiti, ali idem linijom manjeg otpora i popustim, iako znam da ne bih trebala, ali sam preumorna i jednostavno nemam snage za još jednu bitku riječima.

----------


## vertex

> *Sa vašim stavovima izgleda kao da djete uopče ne treba odgajati jer če ionako sve bit kako bude. A to da se djete buni samo onda kad smo nepravedni* - HELLO pa što je sa pobunom kad želim da složi svoju razbacanu robu ili igračke a on to ne želi? Nema tu nikakve nepravde, sam si je napravio nered i sam si ga ima složit - ali djete se svejedno buni. Buni se protiv kelja, radije bi čokoladu, buni se protiv učenja radije bi igru...itd.


Ja ni slučajno nisam ovako nešto rekla, a ni drugi. Nisu jedine opcije strogoća i raspašoj (da ne kažem nemar). Djeci treba vodstvo, to je neupitno. 
Nadalje, ja nisam rekla da se djeca bune samo ako smo mi nepravedni. Kad sam rekla "nemogući", mislila sam na one momente kad osjetiš da nešto stvarno ne ide po dobrom, generalno. 
A što se razbacane sobe tiče, možeš tražit da bude sređena odmah i bez pogovora.
Možeš odlučit poslušat kakav plan dijete ima s tom sobom, možda je savim razuman i nema razloga da bude baš kako si ti zamislio, jer je to njegovo jednako dobro, ili bolje. 
Možeš malo pažljivije poslušat, pa recimo saznat da kad se nađe pred razbacanom sobom, a ti mu kažeš: sredi je, on se osjeća sasvim nemoćno, kao da se bori s vulkanom. Pa možeš zaključit da ga zapravo treba malo pažljivije naučiti kako se soba sređujem jer ako je tebi jasno, ne znači da je njemu, i on to zapravo ne zna, iako se čini lako. Pa onda uložiš malo više truda (pazi, TRUDA, a ne lako ćemo i sve ja haj haj i bajno i cvrkutavo) i savladaš nekako s djetetom tu sobu, aktivno, tako da si ga slušao, razumio, shvatio da ti je početna postavka da je nemoguće derište koje hitno treba dovest u red poprilično plitka i manjkava, i na kraju ga nečemu naučio. Onda drugi put on i zna šta bi s tom sobom, ali mu se brate baš i ne da, i prijatelji su tu, pa kažeš: ok, ali onda sutra ujutro, i zovi ako zapneš. Onda otkriješ da njemu i nije uvijek na umu izbjegavanje obaveza (iako ponekad nesumnjivo jest), jer se ujutro sjeti obećanja, ili spremno prihvati obavezu nakon što ga podsjetiš. I tako, malo naprijed, malo nazad, soba nije uvijek uredna, ali učimo se, i uz to smo, kako je ono bilo: bliži i sretniji. Umjesto da ne znamo da nam se dijete pred neurednom sobom osjeća kao da je sam pred vulkanom, i da zato šizi, odugovlači, izbjegava, jer mu je nešto tu grozno što ne zna imenovati, a grozno mu je zapravo naše očekivanje koje prelazi njegove trenutne mogućnosti. A mi nismo ni primijetili, jer smo bili o tako pravednički strogi.
Eto, to su neki mali prizori iz našeg doma.

----------


## vertex

> Možeš malo pažljivije poslušat, pa recimo saznat...


Nje toliko presudno, ali "poslušat" nije pravi izraz. Mislila sam reći: razmislit, pokušat ispitat, istražit, dokučit. Ne radi se o nečemu što ti dijete tek tako kaže, nego o nečemu što trebaš sam nanjušit - da je dijete znalo kako, već bi ti bilo reklo. Naravno, nanjušit možeš tek nakon što odbaciš pretpostavku da imaš derište koje pod hitno treba dovest u red, prije negoli sve ode nizbrdo pravo do maloljetničkog zatvora  :Grin:  .

----------


## RozaGroza

> Možeš odlučit poslušat kakav plan dijete ima s tom sobom, možda je savim razuman i nema razloga da bude baš kako si ti zamislio, jer je to njegovo jednako dobro, ili bolje. 
> Možeš malo pažljivije poslušat, pa recimo saznat da kad se nađe pred razbacanom sobom, a ti mu kažeš: sredi je, on se osjeća sasvim nemoćno, kao da se bori s vulkanom.


A nemojmo pretjerivati, neuredna soba je neuredna soba. Nije se osječao pred vulkanom kad ju je razbacao, ne vidim zašto bi se osječao kao pred vulkanom jer mora staviti stvari na svoje mjesto. I naravno da prvih nekoliko godina to radimo zajedno, i ja mu pokazujem kako i gdje da vrati stvari, plus valjda mu pokazujem i primjerom ako je ostatak kuće čist i uredan, takva treba biti i njegova soba (al ajde ne mora bit apoteka, al bar da se može normalno hodat i da nije roba po podu itd itd). Mislim da nema previše mudrovanja oko spremanja sobe...ili ipakima...ne znam......samo znam da ja stvarno gledam na stvari malo drugačije...al usudit ču se reči ne i neispravnije od vas. Mislim da nisam u krivu kako Ifi kaže, jednostavno želim druačije stvari a moguče da će moje djete također htjeti drugačije stvari, nije svatko isti.

----------


## vertex

Evo me opet  :Laughing:  .

Meni je ovo sve ovako živo sad u glavi jer je to znanje koje sam imala, pa ga na neko vrijeme nekako pogubila, pa ga ponovo otkrila (pomogla mi AdioMare, tako da računajte ko da ona piše pola mojih postova  :Grin:  ). Nije sad toliko važno zašto sam ga pogubila, nego je važno da mi je to dalo priliku da se naočigled uvjerim kako taj posredni mehanizam djeluje (sredi odrasle oko djece da bi sredio djecu). I retrospektivno sam mogla pohvatat konce tog procesa kad smo nas dvoje bili nedovoljno dobri, a onda smo dječje reakcije na to (koje su se nadogradile, naravno, na njihov urođeni živahni  temperament + osjetljivi razvojni moment kod mlađeg), a onda se bedirali oko toga kako nam djeca nisu kako treba. Naravno da nije pomoglo kad smo ih odlučili sad i odmah dovest u red, i sva sreća da sam im ono prije dala krila da se bune i rade nered dok mi ne shvatimo šta nam je raditi.

----------


## RozaGroza

E zaboravih  :Grin:  da ipak ne bude preozbiljna ova tema!

----------


## vertex

> A nemojmo pretjerivati...


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Ajde dobro, nemojmo pretjerivati  :Smile:  . Osjećao je da mu je dan zadatak koji nadmašuje njegove snage, dok svi podrazumijevaju da je to nešto lako što bi on trebao znati. Dakle, vulkan je ovdje bio simbol nečega što je puno jače od tebe. Sobu razbacivati je lako i zabavno, i događa se kroz igru spontano. Sređivanju sobe su te učili, ali možda ne dovoljno puta, ili ne dovoljno polako, ili tko zna što.

Naravno, ako napraviš uvijek sve prave korake na vrijeme, za svaku  novu situaciju u vašem životu, nećeš upasti u takve probleme s djecom. 

Uostalom, ja sam ispričala situacije iz moje obitelji, a nisam rekla da je upravo takav scenarij neizbježan u svakoj obitelji. Nema se tu što dokazivati, to je jednostavno jedna pričica iz života.

----------


## vertex

Kažeš "ne vidim zašto bi se osjećao kao...". Pa o tome se i radi, čini mi se. Djeca su osobe, sa svojim temperamentima, emocijama, mislima. Dijete nije prazna ploča koju oblikuješ po svojoj volji. Neće njegova emocija nestati jer ti misliš da je neprikladna i nema tu što raditi. Možeš je uvažiti i tražiti načine da dijete bude voljeno, učeno, odgajano uz uvažavanje toga kakvo ono jest, ili možeš smatrati da se "nema zašto tako osjećati" i zanijekati mu pravo da bude osoba. E, to je, po mom sudu, loš i po dijete štetan pristup i tu mi nema relativiziranja tipa nismo svi isti.

----------


## Cubana

> Ono jaje ga je živciralo jer nas nije vidio, pa smo uzeli onu veliku AS 0-24 kg.


OT, kakva je ovo AS a da tako malo dijete smije biti u njoj? Nisam još čula za takvu.

----------


## Anemona

> Puno pametnih stvari slažem se.
> 
> Ali meni je fascinantno kako svi roditeljstvo mjerite isključivo po sebi, pa tako Ifi govori, puna samopouzdanja mjerne jedinice majčinstva, da nema šanse nešto postiči jer nitko nije: Pa sorry ali ja imam veoma bliske RL frendove koji jesu. I to BEZ terora i ucjena, samo sa puno strpljenja, ljubavi, upornosti i sa uvjerenjem da se može (imaju 6 djece, najstarija 21, najmlađa 6). Njihova djeca su mi najnevjerovatnija djeca koju sam upoznala - pristojna, dobra, poštena, poslušna, a opet djeca puna duha, veselja, željna zabave, učenja, nepodopština, slušaju iz prve!...i ne mogu vjerovat da vi taj "fenomen" nikad niste vidjele??? Fakat čudno, a postavljate se kao iskusne osobe, bar dovoljno iskusne da me uvjeravaju da ono što želim nije moguče i nema šanse...
> 
> Sa vašim stavovima izgleda kao da djete uopče ne treba odgajati jer če ionako sve bit kako bude. A to da se djete buni samo onda kad smo nepravedni - HELLO pa što je sa pobunom kad želim da složi svoju razbacanu robu ili igračke a on to ne želi? Nema tu nikakve nepravde, sam si je napravio nered i sam si ga ima složit - ali djete se svejedno buni. Buni se protiv kelja, radije bi čokoladu, buni se protiv učenja radije bi igru...itd.
> 
> I stvarno mi je smješno da je riječ poslušnost postala skoro pa ko i psovka, pa da rečem: djete ti je jako poslušno ravno je tome da sam rekla: djete ti je budala a ti terorist. Mislim, od kad je poslušnost izgubila na vrijednosti??
> 
> Mogu vam reč, kao netko tko je odrastao bez čvrste discipline i strogosti, neče vas djeca manje voliti ako želite da budu poslušni. Baš suprotno.


Moram se nadovezati na ovo, a ostale postove ne stignem sad čitati.
Roza, mislim da si nas/mene krivo shvatila.
Mislim da nitko od nas (barem ja nisam) nije rekao da disciplina djetetu nije potrebna. Smatram da je itekako potrebno da dijete zna tko je roditelj.
Isto tako sam napisala da smatram da moj trogodišnjak sasvim lijepo sluša. Ok, ne posluša ko dresirani pas svaku moju zapovijed, ali to ni ne želim.
Sluša ono što mi je bitno i smatram dovoljno za njegovu dob. Npr. da digne nešto kad ga zamolim, da ako počne raditi neku glupost, nakon što ga upozorim prestane, ustvari bezveze mi sad nabrajanje, bolje da sumiram - poslušan je toliko da možemo lijepo i ugodno provoditi zajedničko vrijeme bez trzavica, dernjave, vrištanja, vikanja, kažnjavanja,...
Time sam sasvim zadovoljna.

Ono za što sam ja tebi rekla da nema šanse, je treniranje poslušnosti i očekivanje da dijete ne propitkuje tvoje NE. Toga nema, to ne postoji, odnosno postoji kod slomljene djece. 
Da bi dijete slušalo, ono jednostavno mora proči nekakvo razdoblje propitivanja roditeljskih odluka. 

Ja bih to kronološki na našem primjeru rekla ovako:
- do 1. godine nekakve specijalne poslušnosti nema
- od 1. do 2. godine se oko večine stvari lome koplja (npr. ti bi doma iz parka, dijete veče neeeeeee,...) To zna biti naporno razdoblje, ali mislim da smo ga mi uspješno prevladali na način da sam mu popustila u nevažnim stvarima, kako je več netko napisao, ako je trebalo nešto na brzinu obaviti, a postojale su velike šanse da to ne bude baš tako išlo, onda smo to odgodili, ili se podijelili MM i ja, u park smo išli kad smo stvarno imali vremena vrludati onih ekstra pola sata,...
- od 2. do 3. godine je kod nas nastupilo razumnije razdoblje - tu je več lagano išlo u moju korist, iliti bilo je više poslušnosti, uz manje objašnjavanja
- od 3. na dalje je sve više i više razumnosti, poslušnosti,... sve je lakše

Naravno, uvijek ima dana kad se poklopi umor, glad, jad,... i dan se okrene naopako.

I naravno da ne očekujem da će razdoblje blagostanja duuugo potrajati, svako malo se izmjeni nekih tjedan dana bunta, ali ja si to tumačim da dijete nešto novo i važno uči, pa mu treba vremena da procesuira podatke.

----------


## RozaGroza

> OT, kakva je ovo AS a da tako malo dijete smije biti u njoj? Nisam još čula za takvu.


Malo dijete od 9 i pol kila? Cubana, a ajmo malo propitkivat i moju AS, kad več propitkujemo sve što ja napišem! Baby on guard AS, 0-24, svijetloplava sa crno sivim šarama  :Rolling Eyes: 

Vartex ma slažem se sa tobom da uređivanje sobe može bit "jači" zadatak od uneređivanja, očit i treba ih pripremiti na to, naučiti kako da se s tim nose, i da shvate da je uređivanje posljedica uneređivanja, i ne planiram ga to učiti bar do nekih 4-5-6 godina. ALi ako budemo išli logikom da mu je neuredna soba vulkan, pa što če se mom Š onda dogoditi dok se bude igrao na livadi oko naše kuče i naleti mu lisica ili zmija?! Ako mu je soba regular size vulkan, onda če mu ovo valjda bit Popokatepetl, i sumnjam da če se znati snači u toj situaciji ako se sledi pred uređivanjem sobe.

Možda sad pretjerujem sa ovom lisicom i zmijom, al svakako moram razmišljat o takvim stvarima, pošto se selimo na selo.

----------


## BebaBeba

Rozice - moja klinka s godinu dana UVIJEK i bez greske pospremi igracke za sobom! Ima preslatku veselu šarenu kutiju u kojoj stoje, i vjeruj mi da ih sa velikim zadovoljstvom sprema i još kad završi sama sebi plješće  :Smile:  
A to sam postigla u mjesec dana, tako da smo svaki put nakon igranja zajedno spremale igračke jednu po jednu u kutiju i poslije svake si dali pusu i pljeskali "bravo"  :Smile:

----------


## tajuska

Roza, sorry, ali gledas iz svoje perspektive. Mozda te cak iznenadi njegova prisnost sa lisicom, mozda mu padne na pamet useliti ju u svoju sobu, ali pospremiti sobu mu bude ko let na mjesec. Zapravo, meni se to cak cini vjerojatnije.

----------


## BusyBee

Iz mog skromnog iskustva, dok djeca shvacaju pospremanje (igracaka) kao igru, najcesce nema problema. To ionako bude u dobi u kojoj i roditelj pomalo pomaze. Problem nastane kad dijete (koje sad vec ima svoju sobu) pospremanje vise ne gleda kao igru + mi roditelji pocnemo podrazumijevati da je zrelo za redovito pospremanje i preuzimanje pospremanja svoje sobe na sebe kao redovitu obavezu.

Roza, zaboravila si napisati je li AS montirana suprotno ili u smjeru voznje. :p

----------


## Ifigenija

> Ja bih to kronološki na našem primjeru rekla ovako:
> - do 1. godine nekakve specijalne poslušnosti nema
> - od 1. do 2. godine se oko večine stvari lome koplja (npr. ti bi doma iz parka, dijete veče neeeeeee,...) To zna biti naporno razdoblje, ali mislim da smo ga mi uspješno prevladali na način da sam mu popustila u nevažnim stvarima, kako je več netko napisao, ako je trebalo nešto na brzinu obaviti, a postojale su velike šanse da to ne bude baš tako išlo, onda smo to odgodili, ili se podijelili MM i ja, u park smo išli kad smo stvarno imali vremena vrludati onih ekstra pola sata,...
> - od 2. do 3. godine je kod nas nastupilo razumnije razdoblje - tu je več lagano išlo u moju korist, iliti bilo je više poslušnosti, uz manje objašnjavanja
> - od 3. na dalje je sve više i više razumnosti, poslušnosti,... sve je lakše
> 
> Naravno, uvijek ima dana kad se poklopi umor, glad, jad,... i dan se okrene naopako.
> 
> I naravno da ne očekujem da će razdoblje blagostanja duuugo potrajati, svako malo se izmjeni nekih tjedan dana bunta, ali ja si to tumačim da dijete nešto novo i važno uči, pa mu treba vremena da procesuira podatke.


 :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Ifigenija

> Kažeš "ne vidim zašto bi se osjećao kao...". Pa o tome se i radi, čini mi se. Djeca su osobe, sa svojim temperamentima, emocijama, mislima. Dijete nije prazna ploča koju oblikuješ po svojoj volji. Neće njegova emocija nestati jer ti misliš da je neprikladna i nema tu što raditi. Možeš je uvažiti i tražiti načine da dijete bude voljeno, učeno, odgajano uz uvažavanje toga kakvo ono jest, ili možeš smatrati da se "nema zašto tako osjećati" i zanijekati mu pravo da bude osoba. E, to je, po mom sudu, loš i po dijete štetan pristup i tu mi nema relativiziranja tipa nismo svi isti.


 :Klap:

----------


## tajuska

Gore sam mislila vjerojatnije naprosto, ne vjerojatnije za Špiru, da me  se nebi krivo shvatilo. Ponavljam, meni je Rozin entuzijazam i  inzistiranje na onome kaj joj je vazno super, iako neke metode ne  razumijem  :Smile:

----------


## Cubana

> Malo dijete od 9 i pol kila? Cubana, a ajmo malo propitkivat i moju AS, kad več propitkujemo sve što ja napišem! Baby on guard AS, 0-24, svijetloplava sa crno sivim šarama


Ajd ne skači. 
Nikad nisam čula za sjedalicu od 0-24kg. 
Jel može u smjeru vožnje i naopako?

----------


## vertex

*Mom* je djetetu soba težak zadatak. Nekom drugom nije. Pa ne može se tako doslovno preslikavat situacije. Poanta nije bila u univerzalnosti primjera, nego u tome da strogost može biti sasvim promašena, kao što bi u tom *našem* slučaju bila. Drugo dijete, druga obitelj - sasvim druge stvari na kojima se zapinje. Inače, D. (taj isti sa vulkan-sobom) je do tri-četiri godine spontano slagao svoju odjeću i poravnavao cipele da stoje sasvim simetrično, moljakao krpicu da obriše prašinu i sve slušao, samo si mu trebao reći. Najstariji je imao svoj razvojni put buntovnika od rođenja.

----------


## MamaRibice

> Iz mog skromnog iskustva, dok djeca shvacaju pospremanje (igracaka) kao igru, najcesce nema problema. To ionako bude u dobi u kojoj i roditelj pomalo pomaze. Problem nastane kad dijete (koje sad vec ima svoju sobu) pospremanje vise ne gleda kao igru + mi roditelji pocnemo podrazumijevati da je zrelo za redovito pospremanje i preuzimanje pospremanja svoje sobe na sebe kao redovitu obavezu.


x
I moje su s godinu dana veselo pospremale. Sada im to vise nije igra  :Smile:

----------


## RozaGroza

Brijem da ne ide suprotno od smjera vožnje, na uputstvima je nacrtano da se pritisne o sic. Ima 4 položaja, od onog koje je kao jaje ležeči, do full sjedečeg. Ima podlogu za manje bebe a to se skine kasnije kad beba naraste. 1100 Kn na nekakvoj akciji u panda shopu, skupa sa mega velikom bazom - a kaže mm da nije od 0-24 nego od 8-28 my bed my bed priznajem  :Embarassed: 
*
vertex* prvotno napisa  				_Kažeš "ne vidim zašto bi se osjećao kao...". Pa  o tome se i radi, čini mi se. Djeca su osobe, sa svojim temperamentima,  emocijama, mislima. Dijete nije prazna ploča koju oblikuješ po svojoj  volji. Neće njegova emocija nestati jer ti misliš da je neprikladna i  nema tu što raditi. Možeš je uvažiti i tražiti načine da dijete bude  voljeno, učeno, odgajano uz uvažavanje toga kakvo ono jest, ili možeš  smatrati da se "nema zašto tako osjećati" i zanijekati mu pravo da bude  osoba. E, to je, po mom sudu, loš i po dijete štetan pristup i tu mi  nema relativiziranja tipa nismo svi isti._

Meni se ovo apsolutno podrazumjeva i mislim da se možda malo previše hvatamo za svaku riječ doslovce i seciramo postove. Nemojte me hvatat na političku korektnost...dajte mi šansu i provajte isčitat što stvarno pišem. Naravno da je moje djete osoba za sebe i naravno da ima svoje interese, karakter; moguče da on bude zaista osjetljiv, a možda bude puno jača osoba od mene, ko zna. Ja ču svoj odgoj prvenstveno prilagodit njegovom karakteru, pa neču dijete koje je po prirodi povučeno i lagano submisivno trenirat da sjedi na kauču i nametat mu neki odgoj koji bi ga samo još više povukao u sebe, jer on očito treba drugačiji pristup da bi naučio normalno funkcionirati u zajednici. Ali ja vidim da je moj Š mali farabut, uporan je i sve moje metode su za sad njemu jako zabavne i smješne iako me posluša, al ja vidim da je za sad to sve iz zabave, mogu si ja tuvit u glavu da je to zbog moje konzistentnosti koliko hoču moš mislit, činjenica je da moj malo stroži odgoj neče ni na kakav način utjecat na njegov identitet i duh, trebalo bi valjda 10 mene da njega slome na način na koji vi mislite da ja to želim, a NE ŽELIM!

Ja sam veoma open minded, vidila sam svega i svačega, prošla svašta, upoznala svakakvih ljudi, i ako ništa, sve mi je to pomoglo da budem malo kompletnija osoba, i da zaista shvačam ovo što mi govorite - nisam glupa i ne negiram očito, djeca u djeca, ali isto tako sam odlučna da od svog djeteta, u granicama normale, napravim dobro djete koje če me slušat i neče podizat revoluciju protiv mene - jer to je upravo ono što puno djece radi svojim roditeljima - samo što je danas takvo vrijeme da kad vidiš buntovno djete koje je frend sa starcima, to ti je simpa i morate priznat da je danas to "in"...e pa koliko god da sam ja modernih načela, to je jedna stvar gdje ču postupati kao moja none radije nego kao moja super cool i moderna frendica - jer vidim plodove i jednog i drugog pristupa i imam svoje mišljenje o oba.

----------


## Mima

I mojoj je pospremanje igračaka težak zadatak, najteži, i tako je oduvijek, a oduvijek smo je učili pospremanju kroz igru.
Baš vidim užas i nemoć koji je obuzmu kad proglasimo da je vrijeme za pospremanje. 
(a sjećam se da je i meni bome bilo tako)

----------


## cvijeta73

> Nemam ocekivanja da ce sve ici po spagici, da ce mi djeca biti razumna i poslusati iz prve, biti razumna svaki put .


a to, kužim sad, krivo sam te shvatila. 
je, slažem se, ja ta očekivanja nisam nikad ni imala, pojave mi se tu i tamo, kao npr. danas ujutro, kad sam zaspala, probudila se u sedam i pol, i dvoje djece i sebe morala obuć, proprat, utrpat u auto i razvest svakog u svoju instituciju.
a od kad smo se ko opareni digli iz kreveta, J je počeo plakat da kakva sam to mama, da zbog mene kasni u školu, M je počela plakat da se neće obući, ni svući i onda joj se još kakalo. pa sam skoro ja počela plakat. 
i tako, utopijski sam očekivala da će se oboje dići, shvatit ozbiljnost situacije, obući se u roku 5 minuta i svi stižemo na vrijeme.
na kraju smo i stigli (odnosno samo sam ja kasnila), al je M u piđami došla u vrtić, pa smo se tamo presvukli.

eto vam mala crtica iz mog života  :Grin:

----------


## BebaBeba

Samo se moram sloziti s time da je nerealno ocekivati da ce "uvijek biti tako" i to o cem god se radilo, bilo o poslušnosti bilo o nečem drugom  :Smile:

----------


## blackberry

> Ja sam veoma open minded, vidila sam svega i svačega, prošla svašta, upoznala svakakvih ljudi, i ako ništa, sve mi je to pomoglo da budem malo kompletnija osoba, i da zaista shvačam ovo što mi govorite - nisam glupa i ne negiram očito, djeca u djeca, ali isto tako sam odlučna da od svog djeteta, u granicama normale, napravim dobro djete koje če me slušat i neče podizat revoluciju protiv mene - jer to je upravo ono što puno djece radi svojim roditeljima - samo što je danas takvo vrijeme da kad vidiš buntovno djete koje je frend sa starcima, to ti je simpa i morate priznat da je danas to "in"...e pa koliko god da sam ja modernih načela, to je jedna stvar gdje ču postupati kao moja none radije nego kao moja super cool i moderna frendica - jer vidim plodove i jednog i drugog pristupa i imam svoje mišljenje o oba.


bunt protiv roditelja je jedna tako normalna stvar i sastavni dio odrastanja. trenutak kad shvatimo da roditelji nisu savršeni već puni mana i vrlina, naravno, da su samo ljudi, da su strašno puno griješili, da su napravili strašno puno dobrih stvari za nas...trenutak kad roditelje spuštamo s pijedestala... a to spuštanje omogućuje odrastanje. i odvajanje od tih roditelja... te spoznaju da smo neovisne jedinke...i da moramo misliti svojom glavom. onima koji su roditelji ostali autoritet u bilo kojem smislu, i nisu ih nadrasli..ti neće baš biti kompletni ni svoji u životu. i teško da će u životu biti sposobni samostalno donositi svoje odluke, u pravom smislu te riječi.
tvoja odlučnost da stvoriš dobro diete, koje neće protiv tebe dizati revolucije.....to je samo želja i strah. meni je to najveći izazov roditeljstva. najviše me toga strah...tih revolucija. i to zato jer sam ih i sama dizala...i imam strašnu potrebu svoje dijete odgojiti tako da se nema potrebe boriti samnom, već da u meni pronađe partnera, suradnika, nekoga tko ga razumije i tko će uviek biti uz njega. želimo istu stvar, samo nam se možda put kojim to želimo postići malo razlikuje.
i mislim da je strašno riskantno nešto tako čvrsto odlučiti...to govorim iz primjera vlastitog...i ne dozvoliti si pri tom prostora za pogreške. jer bi mogla jednog dana biti strašno razočarana ako tvoj plan ne uspije kako si zamislila.

----------


## blackberry

mogu ja pitati nešto? da li je to pospremanje i urednost sobe zaista tako bitno ili je to više simbolično? jer, uvijek se sve vri oko te sobe, pa ne razumijem...je li to zato što je soba kao djetetov prostor, pa se na taj način stvaraju navike pospemanja iliti radne navike, ili jer je vama bitna urednost te sobe? ne provociram, zaista me zanima.
naime, moja mama i ja smo čitav naš suživot vodile rat oko moje sobe. ona strašno uredna, ja neuredna. ali je bila bit da je to moja soba. ako je moja, onda može u njoj vladati moje cartvo. makar tu. pri tom ne mislim na ostatak kuće, koji sam uredno čistila, kako bi si podjelile zadatke...ali moja soba je moja. šta ti smeta ako je neuredna? nikad to nismo riješile... i nikad me nije naučila da sobu držim urednom. ne iz inata, već sam ja takva. meni i mojoj mami neuredno nije pojam za istu stvar. i dan danas polemiziramo oko toga.

----------


## Anemona

> mogu ja pitati nešto? da li je to pospremanje i urednost sobe zaista tako bitno ili je to više simbolično? jer, uvijek se sve vri oko te sobe, pa ne razumijem...je li to zato što je soba kao djetetov prostor, pa se na taj način stvaraju navike pospemanja iliti radne navike, ili jer je vama bitna urednost te sobe? ne provociram, zaista me zanima.
> naime, moja mama i ja smo čitav naš suživot vodile rat oko moje sobe. ona strašno uredna, ja neuredna. ali je bila bit da je to moja soba. ako je moja, onda može u njoj vladati moje cartvo. makar tu. pri tom ne mislim na ostatak kuće, koji sam uredno čistila, kako bi si podjelile zadatke...ali moja soba je moja. šta ti smeta ako je neuredna? nikad to nismo riješile... i nikad me nije naučila da sobu držim urednom. ne iz inata, već sam ja takva. meni i mojoj mami neuredno nije pojam za istu stvar. i dan danas polemiziramo oko toga.


Da ja odgovorim, ali nisam reprezentativan primjerak.
Meni pospremanje sobe nije bitno, jer mi općenito pospremanje nije neka važna stvar u životu.
Nadam se da dijete nikad neću tjerati da pospremi sobu.
Važnije mi je npr. da čuva svoje stvari. Znači mogu biti npr. razbacane knjige po podu, ako je njemu tako lakše, ali ne da se po tim knjigama gazi i da se uništavaju.

----------


## blackberry

> Da ja odgovorim, ali nisam reprezentativan primjerak.
> Meni pospremanje sobe nije bitno, jer mi općenito pospremanje nije neka važna stvar u životu.
> Nadam se da dijete nikad neću tjerati da pospremi sobu.
> Važnije mi je npr. da čuva svoje stvari. Znači mogu biti npr. razbacane knjige po podu, ako je njemu tako lakše, ali ne da se po tim knjigama gazi i da se uništavaju.


onda nisam ni ja :Grin: ..jer nije ni meni. i moji su prioriteti kao i tvoji.
zato sam baš pitala..je li ta soba bitna zbog djeteta ili mama..

----------


## Mima

Meni je urednost sobe važna zato što se soba u kojoj su posvuda razbacane stvari ne može usisati i ne može se u njoj oprati pod, a čistoća sobe u kojoj mi dijete spava mi jest važna, i to jako.

----------


## Anemona

> Meni je urednost sobe važna zato što se soba u kojoj su posvuda razbacane stvari ne može usisati i ne može se u njoj oprati pod, a čistoća sobe u kojoj mi dijete spava mi jest važna, i to jako.


A ne znam kako da ti na ovo odgovorim. 
Meni pospremljeno ne garantira "mikrobiološku ispravnost", kao ni razbacane suprotno.
Dođi kod mene da vidiš na primjeru.  :Embarassed: 

Npr. kupaona - sve je oprano i obavezno dezinficirano, ali nije svaki ručnik na svojem mjestu, nije svaki komad veša u košu, može biti i na košu, igračke za kupanje su po podu. Klasika: mala drvena bačva, par plastičnih flaša, lijevak, plastične čaše,... :Laughing: 
Znači čisto je i dezinficirano, a istovremeno razbacano.

I opet kad dođe redovno vrijeme za dezinfekciju ja ću sve pospremiti, ali nije mi bitno da je nakon 2 sata sve na mjestu, bitno mi je da nitko ne ostavi ukenjan zahod.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Tako gledam i na ostale prostorije. Razbacanost ne znači da je prašina do plafona.

----------


## Mima

Ne znači, ali znači da moraš sve pospremiti kad dođe red za sauganje. I zato očekuješ od djeteta da pospremi.

----------


## cvijeta73

> A
> I opet kad dođe redovno vrijeme za dezinfekciju ja ću sve pospremiti, .


i dječju sobu?  :Grin:

----------


## Anemona

> Ne znači, ali znači da moraš sve pospremiti kad dođe red za sauganje. I zato očekuješ od djeteta da pospremi.


Ali je velika razlika ako "očekuješ" da dijete pospremi (ili digne sve stvari s poda - svejedno) jednom tjedno, a ostatak tjedna živi kako želi, ili kao npr. moja svaki čim je vidjela jedan komad obleke na podu, sve stvari je bacala kroz prozor, jer sve mora biti na svojem mjestu.

----------


## tajuska

> Meni je urednost sobe važna zato što se soba u kojoj su posvuda razbacane stvari ne može usisati i ne može se u njoj oprati pod, a čistoća sobe u kojoj mi dijete spava mi jest važna, i to jako.


moja mama nakon sto je odustala od mene je jednostavno sve sto joj je smetalo stavila na neku povrsinu di joj ne smeta i onda sam se ja morala bakcati s tim. 
inace isto ko Anemona i blacberry.

----------


## Anemona

> i dječju sobu?


A jeste me se uhvatile, a znate da ne odustajem lako.  :Grin: 
Daklem, kako si to ja zamišljam, ili kako bi meni odgovaralo. (Naravno, ne znači da će djetetu tako odgovarati. Možda on bude veliki čistunac i okrene se protiv jadne neuredne majke.  :Razz: )

Postojati će valjda nekakav dogovor koju razinu mikrobiološke ispravnosti želimo održati.
A svako će u konačnici biti zadužen za svoje, ali ne uz ono što mrzim iz dna duše: _svaka stvar na polici u svako doba noći i dana_.

----------


## lola_34

Ne znam, meni je bitno da su igračke navečer pospremljene - ne kažem u toku dana, dok se još igraju - nego navečer, tj. da nisu na podu između ostalog zato da ne gazimo po njima, i ne trgamo ih.

Hrpa igračaka na podu čini me nervoznom  :Grin: .

Ali ne inzistiram (još) da klinci sve moraju sami pospremiti, i ne očekujem (još) da će to učiniti nakon što ih ja upozorim.

Ja im kažem, pa ako hoće (a, uglavnom neće) pospreme oni sami, a ako ne, onda ja ili muž upremo, jer nemremo gledati taj nered.

A, valjda im se na taj način, ipak i neke radne navike usađuju - ono, tko je prosuo, prolio, itd., mora to i pospremiti...

Tko bi ga znao...

----------


## Anemona

Različiti smo, meni nije bitno da su igračke prije spavanja pospremljene.
A zašto nije, nemam pojma.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## RozaGroza

Osobno, urednost sobe mi je važna do one mjere u kojoj djete može normalno u toj sobi funkcionirati, i da si ne ugrožava zdravlje. Ali ako se odmaknemo od "sobe" želim opčenito da stvori navike kakve takve urednosti, i nadam se da će mu s vremenom raspremanje stvari za sobom postat normalno, i da će i sam željeti da su mu njegove stvari na mjestu jer je tako i njemu i nama lakše, plus stvari se bolje čuvaju - vrlo jednostavno i praktično, nema nekih dubljih razloga. Da je tako moja svekrva razmišljala, ne bi ja sad svakodnevno rat vodila sa mm  :Mad: 

Da, volila bi kad bi ga uspjeli odgojiti tako da osječa odgovornost za određene stvari i obaveze. 

A što se tiče bunta, normalan bunt je uvjek baš to, normalan - ne očekujem da toga neče bit niti priželjkujem da ga ne bude. Ali ja mislim o onom buntu gdje mi vrišti u dučanu ili ne želi ni iz desete napravit nešto što sam ga zamolila. To mislim da neču tolerirat.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ali ja mislim o onom buntu gdje mi vrišti u dučanu ili ne želi ni iz desete napravit nešto što sam ga zamolila. To mislim da neču tolerirat.


e hebat ga sad, a mi potrošile teksta i teksta  :Laughing:

----------


## tajuska

> A što se tiče bunta, normalan bunt je uvjek baš to, normalan - ne očekujem da toga neče bit niti priželjkujem da ga ne bude. Ali ja mislim o onom buntu gdje mi vrišti u dučanu ili ne želi ni iz desete napravit nešto što sam ga zamolila. To mislim da neču tolerirat.


joj Roza, ti si meni super  :Kiss:

----------


## sirius

> A što se tiče bunta, normalan bunt je uvjek baš to, normalan - ne očekujem da toga neče bit niti priželjkujem da ga ne bude. Ali ja mislim o onom buntu gdje mi vrišti u dučanu ili ne želi ni iz desete napravit nešto što sam ga zamolila. To mislim da neču tolerirat.


Ja isto ne toleriram.
Kad se ona baci na pod i urliče, ja si odem skuhati kavu.  :Smile:

----------


## Ifigenija

> Ali ja mislim o onom buntu gdje mi vrišti u dučanu ili ne želi ni iz desete napravit nešto što sam ga zamolila. To mislim da neču tolerirat.



A kako se to ne tolerira, da mi je znati, jer bih i ja rado u nekim divljim momentima rekla - e, sad je kraj, i da bude kraj, bez da ja moram uložit mega-energije, tehnike samosvladavanja (da ih ne zakucam o zid), bez da se bremzam, duboko dišem, plačem s njima i na koncu odustanem uz ono - evo, danas iznimno neka bude, ali da znate, ubuduće... bla bla bla bla. 

I onda opet zapravo korak ne naprave oni - jer ne mogu, nego bolje planiraš svoj put u dućan, unaprijed im kreativno vizualiziraš što ćeš i kako ćeš... nego ti. I opet ako ti zakažeš - njihov sistem opet može realizirati svoj bug. I tako bez kraja i konca, dok se ne ožene... a onda opet show druge vrste.


Možeš ne tolerirat eventualno ako ih damo na usvajanje. Onda sigurno neće meni vrištat ni u dućanu (istina, to je užasno, i svakako treba nastojat da se to ne dogodi, i učit ih i kaznit... ali i najbolje odgojeno dijete može zakurit na 40 nasred Lidla i bacit se na pod uz jauke ko da ga guliš... ) nit ću morat deset puta ponavljat - obuci cipele, dok on goneta tajne svemira i svih svojih odnosa u momentu kad već kasnimo na NJIHOVU kazališnu predstavu, a o mojim obavezama da i ne govorimo... 

Djeca su djeca, i tolerirati njih znači tolerirati neposluh. Oni su, na koncu, i blesavi. Da su pametni, bili bi poslušni i sve bi bilo pet, al bi onda oni vodali nas, a ne mi njih, a to bi bio smak svijeta.

----------


## Ifigenija

> Ja isto ne toleriram.
> Kad se ona baci na pod i urliče, ja si odem skuhati kavu.



Vidiš, ovo je dosta konstruktivan i realan prijedlog kako ne tolerirati. Now we're talking.

----------


## RozaGroza

Ma *Ifi* samo ti toleriraj urlikanje u dučanu ili nešto slično, nadam se da ja neču samo zato jer ne znam kako ne tolerirati. Naučit ću, moje diejte mi je najvažnije, i za njegovo je dobro da ne toleriram takvo ponašanje.

Eh sad će ispast da mi sve stalno pišemo o istom  :Smile:

----------


## Mima

Mene isto zanima kako se ne tolerira.

Jer evo ja bih rado ne tolerirala odbijanje svog djeteta da  posprema sobu, ali ne znam kako.

----------


## Anemona

RozaGroza i što misliš učiniti kad se dijete npr. bacu u dućanu na pod i urliče, ili se baci na pod jer želi gore spomenutu zmiju za kućnog ljubimca, svejedno?
Kako se to netolerira?

Moram napomenuti da moje dijete do sad nije nikad urlikalo u dućanu.

----------


## RozaGroza

Pa eto o tome još intenzivno čitam/razmišljam/savjetujem se...neka vrsta kazne svakako, al srečom imam još malo vremena da napravim iscrpne SWOT analize svake opcije. 
Jedino što mi sad pada na pamet je trenutno ostavljanje svega, odlazak doma i mirovanje u sobi...možda ču mu kuhat grah tjedan dana, to bi ga trebalo opametit  :Grin:

----------


## Ifigenija

:Laughing: 
A jesi ga zabrijala! Ja sam kontrol frik, al brate ti si mi po tom pitanju mama  :Smile:  Al ne smeta, Roza mi te volimo!
Ako ćeš kuhati grah djetetu tjedan dana imat ćeš posve novi tantrum za savladati  :Smile: 
I probavne probleme cijele obitelji.
NEMAŠ izlaza, nikakva analiza neće te spasiti od neizbježnog.

----------


## kajsa

> Moram napomenuti da moje dijete do sad nije nikad urlikalo u dućanu.


Nije ni moje, barem ne do sad.  :Grin: 
Ali je znao cendrati u dućanu, zahtijevati uporno nešto iako sam mu već jednom rekla da mu to neću kupiti ili bi npr. bio nemiran dok čekamo red na blagajni...
I kod svake takve situacije je bio pospan ili gladan. Ali meni dijete od 3 godine ne kaže: mama spava mi se, nego je cendrav i loše volje. Ja ne vidim kako bi ja tu kaznila dijete. Mogu samo kazniti sebe jer ga nisam stavila na vrijeme u krevet.

----------


## sirius

> Vidiš, ovo je dosta konstruktivan i realan prijedlog kako ne tolerirati. Now we're talking.


 
Moj moto je :"Ako ignoriraš , tada ne toleriraš!" Bar što se bacanja na pod u dobi od dvije godine tiče.  :Smile: 

Mene uvijek veseli kako sve u roditeljstvu dođe na svoje.
Sjećam se svoje kćeri u dobi od sedam mjeseci kada smo otišli u Munchen na drugu hospitalizaciju i operaciju. Krasna je bila, šarmatna, smijala se svakoj sestri, doktoru, čistačici na  hodniku. Išla je svima na ruke, suzu je pustila jedino ako su joj krv vadili, iglala se u krevetiću, gugutala  sestarma u kolicima. Ma šećer mali i ponos mamin.
Sad je tipična dvogodišnjakinja, baci se  na pod i urliče svaki put kad joj nije pravo. 
A ja sretna i ponosana, vidim da mi dijete prati razvojne tablice.  :Smile:

----------


## blackberry

ja nekako gledam da ga uvijek zaokupim nečim. i uvijek imam u torbi nešto loše naravno..keks, čokoladicu....pa imam pri tom još i grižnju savjesti takvim tretmanom...ah joh...sad se trudimo zajdno kupovati npr. on gura onu košaru i to mu fora...i uvijek si nešto odabere što mu kupimo..kao kod anemone. sve u svemu nismo do sada imali nekih problema. ali da se bojim tih ispada jer ne znam kako reagirati, istina je. ali, odlučila sam da ih se neću sramiti, i npr. praviti se da nije moje dijete. mislim, verujem da uvijek nešto dovede do takve situacije, ili se varam? moj mali jednostavno mora u sve biti aktivno uključen...ništa pasivno i na brzinu ćemo mi to. kad moram nešto na brzinu, onda ga niti ne vodim sa sobom.

a kad su soba i igračke u pitanju..o kojoj dobi govorimo? jer Roza, kažem ti da se moja mama nije izborila za pojam svog reda u mojoj sobi. možda ne bi ni tvoja sveki. tko zna. ja sam takva kakva jesam. i ponavljam, to se ne odnosi na čostoću...samo na nekakav red, koji si svatko drukčije definira. niti se odnosi na radne navike. nisam ni lijena, i mislim da su mi radne navike u redu. ali, isto tako tu moju sobu moja mama nikad nije niti čistila. to je bila moja obaveza. e sad, ako pričamo o maloj djeci, onda mi to totalno nisu jasna očekivanja...da li bi oni trebali spremati...pa naradit će se u životu brate mili...a kod starije djece mi nije ni logično da mame čiste sobu. ja to niti nisam dozvoljavala svojoj. šta da mi prčka i čačka :Smile: .

i to pospremanje u toj ranoj dobi...mislim da se zaista može svesti samo na igru. da to ne može biti ozbiljno. ili mislite da oni tako mali bi uopće trebali biti odgovorni? ja primjećujem da moj voli sudjelovati u svemu...od oprane robe...suđa..usisavanja...ali ništa ne mora.

----------


## RozaGroza

A nije baš da je svakom nepodnošljivom djetetu, koje urliče i gnjavi svih oko sebe jer mora bit u centru pažnje i dobit ono što želi sad i odmah, nešto tipa pospanosti, gladi, piškenja, kakenja. Neka su jednostavno neodgojena i zločesta, pa frikiraju po šoping centrima. 

*Ifi* nadam se da nisi zaozbiljno shvatila ovo s grahom...

----------


## RozaGroza

> i to pospremanje u toj ranoj dobi...mislim da se zaista može svesti samo na igru. da to ne može biti ozbiljno. ili mislite da oni tako mali bi uopće trebali biti odgovorni? ja primjećujem da moj voli sudjelovati u svemu...od oprane robe...suđa..usisavanja...ali ništa ne mora.


Pa neču htjet to od njega kad ima 2 (iako i tada več postoje neke obaveze, pa makar ovo što BebaBeba kaže, da pospremi igračkice skupa samnom) ali kad bude imao 5-6-7 mislim da apsolutno mogu biti odgovorni - ne za velike stvari, al za neke koje prate njegov uzrast sigurno, vidjela sam da mogu i voljela bih da i Š bude.

Kad ja rečem Š će imati obaveze, to neče uključivati moje obaveze, tipa dat ču mu da opere suđe ili što god (ako baš ne bude inzistirao al nekako brijem da neće). Ne. Al imat če svoje obaveze. Ja imam svoje, mm svoje, Š svoje. Evo da vam dam primjer, sa 5-6 godina brijem da če bez problema moći skupit jaja iz kokošinjca i donjet ih u kuću.

----------


## blackberry

> A nije baš da je svakom nepodnošljivom djetetu, koje urliče i gnjavi svih oko sebe jer mora bit u centru pažnje i dobit ono što želi sad i odmah, nešto tipa pospanosti, gladi, piškenja, kakenja. Neka su jednostavno neodgojena i zločesta, pa frikiraju po šoping centrima. 
> 
> *Ifi* nadam se da nisi zaozbiljno shvatila ovo s grahom...


ja se slažem s ovim. čak imam takve u neposrednoj blizini. i roditelji bez problema puste djecu da jurcaju naokolo bez kontrole..i prave se da nisu njihovi. meni je to strašno. i ja se takve djece bojim. ne znam što bi s njima. jednom me jedan mali tako opalio po glavi keramičkom figuricom, a njegovi roditelji su umrli od smijeha. mislim da su djeca uvijek odraz svojih roditelja.
ali potpisujem što kajsa kaže. tako i ja gledam uvijek da situacija svima bude zanimljiva. a ako sam fulala trenutak, trudit ću se da drugi put to ne napravim. djeca su u principu uvijek spremna na suradnju. tako kaže čika psiholog kad smo bili na tečaju roditeljstva. samo ih treba čuti i pustiti da surađuju. silom se može malo..odn.ništa. a taj ignore...kod mog je nekad palio, nekad ne..bilo bi još gore. to pričam o napadima doma i bacanju na pod...više bi palilo neko prebacivanje pozornosti na nešto drugo. ali, nekad mi se da...a nekad je ignore.

----------


## pomikaki

RG, ne stižem ti se javiti, ali me tvoja očekivanja (pogotovo ono više puta citirano s konjem i zadaćom) podsjećaju na moje roditelje (sori, opet  :Smile:  ). Da nisu još živi rekla bih da su se reinkarnirali  :Grin: 
Dakle govorim kao dijete roditelja koji su imali očekivanja koja zvuče sasvim realno - da s 8 do 10 godina budem dovoljno disciplinirana da se sjetim svaki dan otići po mlijeko i kruh, pospremiti sobu, napisati zadaću. Nije problem što su to očekivali. Problem je što su se razočarali kad su vidjeli da to ne ide samo tako.
Njihov pristup bio bi ok da su si uzeli u zadatak da me uporno uče istome - godinama, i to posebno vlastitim primjerom. Oni su radije kritizirali. Zapravo su ne shvaćajući što rade izbacivali iz sebe svoje probleme, svoj negativan stav prema svijetu a vjerojatno i prema sebi samima. Meni je trebalo dosta da shvatim da sam ja zapravo sasvim ok, a prije toga sam cijelo djetinjstvo i mladost morala biti žrtva ljudi koji su tražili budale s niskim samopoštovanjem da se na njima iživljavaju.

Tako da je u redu da Špiri zadaš da svaki dan nahrani konja, ali da računaš da će on to zaboraviti bar svaki treći put. On će imati sasvim druge misli po glavi  :Smile:  Bez obzira što se tebi može činiti neodgovorno ili nezahvalno od njega što ne uviđa kolika bi djeca bila sretna da mogu svaki dan brinuti o svom konju. Ako ne želiš da konj bude gladan, radije ga pitaj svaki dan je li ga nahranio. 
I kad doznaš da siroti konj još uvijek gladuje, shvati to samo kao jednu stepenicu na beskrajnoj skalinadi koju trebate proći, po mogućnosti uz što manje predbacivanja i kritike. 

Što se tiče sjedenja na kauču s kojim je sve počelo (moguće da je već i napisano slično), meni je sasvim ok da ti Špiru držiš malo na kauču jer se _tebi_ sjedi dok popiješ kavu. I da naravno pri tom paziš da njemu to ne pređe u neku traumu (što vjerujem i da radiš). Za sad je to svejedno, ali kad bude malo veći on će puno više shvaćati da ti želiš da bude miran npr. dok popiješ kavu, pogledaš neku emisiju, obaviš nešto na kompjuteru i slično, nego ako budeš od njega tražila nešto takvo samo u ime discipline. Ne znači da će biti miran ni u prvom slučaju, ali će poštovati i razumjeti ono što od njega tražiš kad zna da imaš svojih razloga da to želiš. Ali ako vidi da ga treniraš, tu će nastati onaj pravi bunt u stilu J. Deana.

To je, pretpostavljam i glavni razlog što su djeca iz većih obitelji poslušnija i discipliniranija. Oni su svjesni da budu li njih šestoro radili po cijeli dan ono što npr. radi moje dijete (inače vrlo dobro i relativno lako odgojivo), mama će jednostavno prolupati. Moje dijete poznaje moje kapacitete, i zato radi onoliko rusvaja koliko ja mogu podnijeti. Točno do gornje granice  :Smile:

----------


## lola_34

> Moram napomenuti da moje dijete do sad nije nikad urlikalo u dućanu.


Nije da se hvalim  :Grin: , ali niti moji.

Uvijek sam to nastojala spriječiti - poučena iskustvima mama s foruma o drečućoj i urličućoj djeci koja se hiću na pod u dućanu - ili tak da nabrzaka obavim kupnju, dok se oni još ni ne snađu ili im prvo dam da malo hodaju po dućanu, pogledaju kaj ih zanima i onda im uvalim neko pecivo ili krafnu ili tak nekaj, smjestim ih u kolica, i ostatak kupovine obavim u miru (i nabrzaka, naravno).

 :Cool:

----------


## lola_34

Kad se moju bacaju po podu (ponekad), nemrem si baš kuhati kavu, nisam dovoljno skulrana za to, ali ih odvedem u drugu sobu (da ih ne čujem, naravno), i kažem 'kad se umiriš, dođi'. 

Još neko vrijeme urliču, pa cendraju, pa ništa, pa dođu i nakon minutu, kao da ništa nije bilo: osmijeh od uha do uha.

 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## blackberry

> Pa neču htjet to od njega kad ima 2 (iako i tada več postoje neke obaveze, pa makar ovo što BebaBeba kaže, da pospremi igračkice skupa samnom) ali kad bude imao 5-6-7 mislim da apsolutno mogu biti odgovorni - ne za velike stvari, al za neke koje prate njegov uzrast sigurno, vidjela sam da mogu i voljela bih da i Š bude.
> 
> Kad ja rečem Š će imati obaveze, to neče uključivati moje obaveze, tipa dat ču mu da opere suđe ili što god (ako baš ne bude inzistirao al nekako brijem da neće). Ne. Al imat če svoje obaveze. Ja imam svoje, mm svoje, Š svoje. Evo da vam dam primjer, sa 5-6 godina brijem da če bez problema moći skupit jaja iz kokošinjca i donjet ih u kuću.


to je i meni normalno. ali recimo, curica od moje frendice je već s godinu dana morala spremati igračke za sobom. tu sam ja ostala šokirana, jer meni ni na pamet nije palo da bi to moj morao. a ona se tako izrazila..mora, ona ih je razbacala pa neću valjda ja za njom kupiti. nemam ja vremena za to. e, to mi nije baš ok..šta ja znam. 
trenutno ne znam procijeniti što je ok za koju dob. moj ima 2 godine, a literaturu pratim nekako u skladu s njegovim godinama...pa ne znam za dalje. kad bude došlo..tad ću o tome. iako, zaista, nisam na čisto s tom odgovornošću...ne znam kako biti odgovorno bezbrižno dijete. je li to moguće?

----------


## tajuska

> A nije baš da je svakom nepodnošljivom djetetu, koje urliče i gnjavi svih oko sebe jer mora bit u centru pažnje i dobit ono što želi sad i odmah, nešto tipa pospanosti, gladi, piškenja, kakenja. Neka su jednostavno neodgojena i zločesta, pa frikiraju po šoping centrima.


moja seka je frikirala po soping centrima, doma, vani, gdi god hoces. inace je bila izuzetno sarmantno, zabavno i slatko dijete. i jako je oduvijek voljela pospremati svoju sobu  :Grin:  to je jednostavno bila faza mislim bas negdje s 3-4 godine. mama ju je ignorirala. i onda je proslo.
moja je vec sad vristalica. i nemam ja kaj to tolerirati ili ne. trudim se izbjegavati situacije u kojima znam da ce vristati (tipa kasnoposlijepodnevna setnja s kolicima) ili sto brze obaviti ono sto se mora a kod nje izazove poriv za vriskanjem (oblacenje bodica ili presvlacenje pelene). stvarno ne znam kaj drugo trenutno mogu.

----------


## RozaGroza

> RG, ne stižem ti se javiti, ali me tvoja očekivanja (pogotovo ono više puta citirano s konjem i zadaćom) podsjećaju na moje roditelje (sori, opet  ). Da nisu još živi rekla bih da su se reinkarnirali


Uh definitivno dolazimo u posjetu, mora da ćemo se super slagati sa tvojim starcima, za sad među nama samo tegla nutele  :Laughing: 
A ne bi se bunila da imam kčer poput tebe, iako si ti valjda totalna buntovnica u duši  :Cool:  i još da imam onako milo unuče!!!  :Zaljubljen: 

Odo se sad ljubit sa maleckim jer smo ostali sami doma pa da iskoristimo vrijeme.

----------


## pomikaki

hehe
pa, imam i ja svojih mana, samo ih uspješno prikrivam  :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

i zapravo, nije problem samo u mojim manama i kompleksima, nego u tome što su oni i dalje nezadovoljni, sa svojom djecom i sa svijetom općenito. Što je totalna šteta, jer bi mogli baš lijepo uživati kad bi malo bacili fokus na (naše i tuđe) dobre strane.
Ja kad zamišljam ono što želim postići u odnosu sa svojim djetetom, onaj krajnji cilj, vidim samo jednu sliku: ja i moja kćer, već odrasla, pijemo kavu i pričamo o bilo čemu bez ikakvih napetosti. Do te kave imam bar 20 godina odgajanja, usmjeravanja, postavljanja granica i prepucavanja, ali zapravo sve što želim je da na kraju možemo imati normalan odnos bez zamjeranja s bilo koje strane.

----------


## RozaGroza

Pa ja također, samo želim da bude pristojan i dobar, pošten...drugih očekivanja nemam. Nek vjeruje u što želi, nek voli koga želi, nek živi gdje želi, nek radi što želi...samo nek  bude pošten, dobar i pravedan. Nek bude dobar prema ljudima, nek poštuje život..."samo" to  :Smile:  ostalo je njegova stvar...

----------


## RozaGroza

> nek voli koga želi


Ante če me skalpirat  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Beti3

*pomikaki* neće ti trebati 20 godina, već sa 10-12 ( doduše ne uz kavu, ali i kakao je dobar), lijepo ćete pričati zajedno i puno toga raditi zajedno ( i sin i kćer). 
Bit će dana kad će biti nemogući, kad će napraviti nama nezamislivo, ali važno je da nam to kažu i da to ne prihvatimo kao smak svijeta, jer svi griješimo.
Ali bit će dana kad ćete se divno zabavljati, pričati, kupovati, raditi u vrtu, po kući....

Meni nikad nisu vrištali u dućanu. Ne znam zašto. Da li zato što je kupovanje s mamom bila svakodnevna i obična stvar. Ni plakali u autostolici. Valjda jer nisu znali da može drugačije. Ni trgali cvijeće. Možda zato jer gledaju moj svakodnevni trud oko vrta. Inače, radili su svašta, znala sam izaći da se smirim naročito kad su se dečki međusobno tukli. 

*blackberry* kaže da su djeca u principu spremna na suradnju i mislim da je to potpuno točno.

Malo razmišljam i pitam samu sebe zašto je nešto poslušano bez pogovora, a drugo preispituju. Da li djeca znaju koliko i kada mogu preispitivati, da li to vide na roditeljima? Da li već od najmanjega imaju to znanje gdje je granica suprotstavljanja?

Vjerojatno će Špiro uživati skupljati jaja s 5 godina, pogotovo ako mu to ne bude obveza, nego nagrada. Meni su moja predškolska ljeta kod none i skupljanje jaja, i s nonom i kozicama na pašu, i branje pomidora, i dalje u divnom, živom sjećanju iako je prošlo puuuno godina. 

Roza želi ono najbolje za svoje dijete : da bude pošten, dobar, pravedan. Ja bih još rekla i samopouzdan s vjerom u sebe.

----------


## SikaPika

Ah, toliko vas bih citirala, komentirala postove, ali onda bi moj post bio duži nego inače, a i inače...

Netko je spomenuo sobu - i mene razbacane igračke čine nervoznom (općenito nered, ne mora sve biti "dezinficirano", ali mora biti složeno). Ne sjećam se da me je teta ikada tjerala da pospremim za sobom, to se podrazumijevalo. MM je isto takav. Valjda će onda biti i M. Za sada joj je to igra, najčešće ih sprema MM  :Grin: 

*Ifi*, nasmijala si me do suza s onom bananom u cipeli, no to ne smatram neposluhom (vjerujem ni RG) nego baš tom dječjom blesavošću. 

*Pomikaki*, slično je bilo i kod mene i iskreno se nadam da neću ponoviti istu grešku ili otići u drugu krajnost. 

A onda je *Beti* napisala



> Malo razmišljam i pitam samu sebe zašto je nešto poslušano bez pogovora, a drugo preispituju. Da li djeca znaju koliko i kada mogu preispitivati, da li to vide na roditeljima? Da li već od najmanjega imaju to znanje gdje je granica suprotstavljanja?


Neka su djeca poslušna jer su jednostavno takva. Neka zrcale svoje roditelje. 
Evo, mene strašno smetaju stavovi MM-ovih staraca koji stalno napominju kako je MM bio jako velika dobrica, u trgovini  nikad ništa nije tražio, ona bi ga pitala želi li što, on nikada nije htio, bla bla... ja recimo ne bih voljela da je M. takva, a oni kao da to očekuju. Naravno, ne priželjkujem ni urlikanje, ali mislim da se moje dijete i ja jako dobro kužimo pa da do takvih scena neće ni doći (ja sam od onih koja ostavlja sve ako je dijete pospano, gladno i nema toga što je važnije od njezinog spavanja ili obroka). Sigurna sam da će me sad mame starije djece popljuvati (ako itko uopće čita moje duge postove), no ja ju jako dobro osjećam. 
Dobro, neće uvijek sve biti idelano, sigurno neću cijeli život biti domaćica koja će moći sve podrediti djetetu, ail mislim da se uz dobru organizaciju može postići mir. 

I vjerujem u ono kada *Roza* kaže da ako ona pruži djetetu vrijeme, igru, zabavu, glupiranje, pjevanje... onda će i on njoj "poslušnost" (i ja vjerujem u ljepotu te riječi). Ja sam to već doživjela od svoje jednogodišnjakinje. Red maženja, red glupiranja, red posla, red pjevanja, red usisavanja, pranja suđa... bez natezanja, plakanja, vučenja za hlače. 

A poštenje, dobrota, ljubav prema životu... se ne uče, oni se preslikavaju od bližnjih (neću reći roditelja jer puno je onih koji nisu preslikani roditelji, ali su preslikane bake, djedovi...)

----------


## mlukacin

SikaPika bit ću kratka i jasna... kad ih imaš troje uvijek je netko pospan ili gladan ili mora na wc ili mu se spava ili kaj ti ja znam kaj... Kod nas ne postoji idealno vrijeme da odemo negdje, ako ništa drugo dojim u Gardenmallu i dec it...
Moram priznati da su moji lako odgojiva djeca, naravno ima dana kad je sve to skupa ravno katastrofi i kad se pitam zar su sve ove godine bile uzalud; ali više je onih dana kad mogu sve s njima i kad nam je super... Npr. kad idem po klince u vrtić, M. je ili u meitaiu ili kolicama, klinci se sami obuku, spreme stvari u ruksak, oblae jakne, pomognem im staviti ruksake na leđa i idemo na bus, civilizirano sjednu i drže se, stisnu stop kad moramo vanka, dizu se sa sjedala tek kad bus stane i deru se "striček vozač, čekajte ima nas puno" :D
To smo postigli samo i jednio konstantnim pričanjem... Imaju oni i striktno NE ali ipak 90% je zastupljeno objašnjavanje...
Starija kćer mi je jednom priredila komediju u dm-u gdje se bacila na pod jer nije mogla uzeti ona njihova mala kolica... ja sam se ljepo pozdravila s njom i krenula dalje, za 30 sek se digla i išla sa mnom... U dućanu uvijek imaju pravo dobiti neku slasticu tipa bananka, milhšnita i tak to, pa i nema previše problema oko šopinga....
Sad sam ja samo analizirala svoje klince no ono što sam htijela reći da će se u određenim situacijama ponašati onako kako ja želim tek nakon nekoliko stotina puta "treniranja", objašnjavanja... Ali NE od malih nogu kod nas ne postoji... Kod M. sad koristim FUJ, BLJAK, OPASNO..(ima 9mj) biram riječi koje već i sad kod nje imaju neki smisao... zna da je pećnica i struja opasna, zna da su fuj moje cipele i kupaonica i tak... NE nam sluzi trenuto samo kad me počne gristi za ciku

----------


## zutaminuta

Slažem veš. Mala na podu. Sa stolića hoće izvući pelene i razbacati ih. Prvo što radi je okreće glavicu prema meni da vidi reakciju. Ja kažem "beba, ne". Ona se nasmije. Ponovim. Ona se još jače nasmije. Nastavila sam ponavljati, a ona po svojem. Mahala prstom, dozivajući je imenom, govoreći joj da je zločesta beba. Mala se samo smijala i smijala.


> Kasnije kad bude imao 13-14 valjda če krenut i prve vlastite odluke, al do tad meni je draže da me sluša i ne preispituje previše moje odluke.


Ako odluka ima svoje razloge onda ne bi trebao biti problem pojasniti.

----------

